# OOC - [Epic] - Scions of the Endless Falls - Full



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 11, 2004)

You all belonged to a world known as the Endless Falls. It was a world of great extremes, infinately high mountains, impossibly deep seas, cities that represented the greatest and worst of humanity. In the center of your world was the place where all the waters ran, and fell down the Endless Falls. Here was the place where one could lift out magic, power, creativity, and the raw stuff that dreams are made of. All of you bathed in the Falls, and became the most powerful people of your world. You made cities, or perhaps only controlled one behind the scenes. Maybe you moved mountains, or created your own magical lair in a hollow peak and delved into the mysteries of creation. Perhaps you wiped out a whole race, only to build them up again in your image. Whatever your desires, you could make them, for you were like unto gods in your world.

But such power breeds jealousy from evil powers, and alarm from the good powers. "Mortals were not meant to have such power, they have spirialed too high, too fast!" the gods cried, for the Endless Falls was one of the worlds left over from the time of creation. Few had bothered to control it, and indeed, some looked upon it with pride. But with your rise to ascension, came fear. In a holocaust of fire, blood, water, and lightning, the world of the Endless Falls came to an end. 

Only you few survived. Representing the great power of your world, you are all that remain of the Endless Falls. You represent the highest and the lowest, the best and worst of your world. Some are benevolent, some cruel, but all of you share the bond of being the last of your kind. The gods tried to destroy you out of fear. And by hook or by crook, fair means or foul, this must be redressed.

Character Creation Rules

3.5 rules

30th level

Roll for stats using http://www.vacuumelemental.com/ 4d6 drop the lowest. If your stats are too low for your liking, lemme look and I'll see if you can re-roll

443,000 XP

Starting gold - 4,300,000gp

No epic spellcasting/psionics (too much of a hassle)

Races allowed - from PHB, Savage Species, MM II & III, Fiend Folio, Tome of Horrors I & II, Expanded Psionic Handbook, Book of Vile Darkness/Exalted Deeds, Primeval Groves (Goodman Games), Creatures of the Endless Dark (Goodman Games), Creatures of the Boundless Blue (Goodman Games), as well as from Dragon magazine #277-#321. Animal companions and familiars can be lifted from these sources as well.

Classes allowed - only standard. If you have a really smashing idea for one of the OA classes (or races), run it by me first. I may allow some alternate classes from Unearthed Arcana if you have a really smashing character concept.

Feats, prestige classes, equipment, spells, and whatnot can be drawn from core books, Book of Vile Darkness/Exalted Deeds, BoEM I, II, and III, BoHM I and II, Savage Species, Manual of the Planes, Planar Handbook, Expanded Psionic Handbook, Hyperconsciousness, all splatbooks, Arms and Equipment Guide, as well as from Dragon magazine #277-#321. My own prestige classes will also be allowed (link in the sig).

I reserve the DM's right to veto anything.

You'll note that none of the Forgotten Realms books are on this list. That is deliberate.

[In addition, if anyone wants to play an awakened air element gelatinous cube, let me know.]

In addition, let's keep the cohorts to a minimum, because keeping track of the abilities of epic level characters is hard enough as it is. 

I'm expecting a wild array of characters, from the vile to the exalted, magical to the monsterous. However, you must all have a taste for power, and a willingness to work together. Some of your number may have gone off on their own quests to restore your world, and may join you from time to time (which is how I will move alternates in if necessary). Some of you may hate each other, but heck, you're stuck with each other. There may be some tension-filled roleplaying, but no intra-party killing or maiming (physically or mentally).

*Scions of the Endless Falls*

*Ferrix* - *Sigrún, The Architect* - _N Male Elan Psion 10/Constructor 20_

*Wrahn* - *Rahveon “Mountain Shaker”* - _CG Male African Elephant Anthropomorphic Animal ECL 1 /Monstrous Humanoid 3 /Bard 2 /Holy Liberator 2 /Barbarian 12 /Dragon Disciple 10 _ 

*Kelleris* - *Arion Kietsudoku* - _CG Male Half-fey/Half-human Bard 22, Ex-Assassin 5, Duelist 1 (3.0), Shadowdancer 1_

*Zack2216* - *Su'ryuu Millixon* - _LE Female Human Half Red Dragon Wilder 28_

*Characters and Players on Hiatus*

*Kangaxx* - *Pilmer Blurwind* - _NE Male Halfling Rogue 3/ Wizard 5/ Archmage 4/ Arcane Trickster 18_

*TheOneAboveAll* - *Solarion, Scion of the Phoenix, "Dread of the unholy"* - _LG Trumpet Archon ECL 8/Outsider 12/Cleric 6/Hierophant 3/Contemplative 1_

*perivas* - *Caira Greenleaf* - _NG Female Dryad Cleric 5/Alienist 7/Thaumaturgist 4/Cosmic Descryer 9_ with cohort _Loudbark Laughingoak (Cohort) - NG Male Treant Barbarian 4/Fighter 4/Ranger 3_


*Alternate list*

Rikandur Azebol - Tsunami - LG Female Maug Fighter 25
hafrogman
Gideon
DemonAtheist - deep dwarf fighter 12/barbarian 18
LazarusLong42 - Epic bard
Serpenteye - arcane caster or psion
Xael - Wizard/Mystic Theurge, possible lich
Dalamar - Grug (flesh-eating Troll fighter)
Orichin - Raia Artos-Sari (succubus, NE, 6 hd outsider, +6 lvl adjustment, 8 levels ranger, 10 levels mortal hunter)
Mad Hatter


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 11, 2004)

Zack2216, your character is the closest to completion, and so you will replace Kangaxx.  Allow me to write him out of the story here, and you'll be coming in shortly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 11, 2004)

Fix the link and deleted the thread I made… Enjoy.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Nov 11, 2004)

*No palaces then.*

I were just joking, dear DM. Sorry.  

But from the other hand ... what would stop me form making a palace on my own ? I have the skills and materials are easy to provide. 

And to be serious, in case that Tsunami would fell in battle, wich I don't mind for this is the counted in her profession, could I create an alternate for her ? Say her archnemesis, a vile creature of darkness walking by name Vilexica Voidsiren ... a blight upon the world, a succubus having Fiend of Possesion, Fiend of Blasphemy, Fiend of Corruption and rudiments of Ur-Priest "prestige" classes ?   

With dissaperance of Pilmer, group might lack a really bad guy. Who will make sure the job is done.  



			
				Wrahn said:
			
		

> When Rahveon reached the 10th level of Dragon Disciple he took on the Half Dragon Template, most of the bonuses for which he had already gathered over the previous levels.
> 
> Why this is important is the half dragon template does weird things to racial hit dice and I am not sure it is retroactive. It increases Racial Hit Dice by one step (so Rahveons Monstrous Humanoid become d10s or 4 more hit points) and increases the number of skill points granted by those hit dice to 6 (24 more skill points all of which are going to be cross class skills as Elephant man race only gives Spot and Listen which are already maxed). There is also the issue of wings which on a large creature provide x2 land movement as opposed to the dragon disciple wings which give land movement. (see what happens when I think too much...)
> 
> Edit: Looked like I was saying I had already made these changes, I am asking if I should.




Wrahn ... don't mess with Your nice elefant-drake anymore, please. 3,5 Dragon Disciple PRC doesn't change Your HD. It only changes Your type to dragon. And on the epic lvl increases natural armour and breath weapon significantly. If You don't want Dragon Disciple PRClass, simply petition Isida for permission of changing Your PC int normal half-dragon. And any excess levels invest in reasonable class, say Fighter.  

And if You feel that Rhaveon is too complicated ... simplify him !  
I offer my help, as little as it may be, just ask question.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 11, 2004)

new thready goodness


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 11, 2004)

Isida, sorry to post here to say so, but I need you to post Narine's actions in my game.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 12, 2004)

Zack2216, there are some errors and suggestions regarding your character in the OOC character discussion thread found here.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 12, 2004)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> And to be serious, in case that Tsunami would fell in battle, wich I don't mind for this is the counted in her profession, could I create an alternate for her ? Say her archnemesis, a vile creature of darkness walking by name Vilexica Voidsiren ... a blight upon the world, a succubus having Fiend of Possesion, Fiend of Blasphemy, Fiend of Corruption and rudiments of Ur-Priest "prestige" classes ?
> 
> With dissaperance of Pilmer, group might lack a really bad guy. Who will make sure the job is done.




Su'ryuu fits the megalomaniac picture pretty well already.

And I think the more neutral members of the current party are no less inclined to get it done than an evil character would.  Particularly despite the calm of my character, he's not letting something of this magnitude slip


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 12, 2004)

Isida, I'll be posting a character soon for your perusal.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 12, 2004)

Isida, do you mind if I make a slight change to my character, switching out force screen for inertial armor?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 12, 2004)

Ferrix, is ok.

Kelleris, whoops, sorry.  I thought Narine was shooting off her _energy bolt_.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Nov 12, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Su'ryuu fits the megalomaniac picture pretty well already.
> 
> And I think the more neutral members of the current party are no less inclined to get it done than an evil character would.  Particularly despite the calm of my character, he's not letting something of this magnitude slip




 Of course, my friend. Simply I thought that expanding background of Tsunami, while not playing, should be funny. And who would be a hero without his arch-nemesis ? Simply I, personally, prefer NE and CE over LE guys. Evil shouldn't follow rules ! It's strength lays in cheating.  

And imagine how angry towards the gods would someone become, when they caused her great plans to dissapear ... and when she learned of her major enemy existence, one of their hands destroyed her ... before she could wreak her revenge ! Besides that such approach is completly mad, it may tie such whimsy evildoer with party of sickly good good-doers etc. Not to mention that they probably interfered with her plans anyway. Vilexica alvays thinks globally.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 12, 2004)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Of course, my friend. Simply I thought that expanding background of Tsunami, while not playing, should be funny. And who would be a hero without his arch-nemesis ? Simply I, personally, prefer NE and CE over LE guys. Evil shouldn't follow rules ! It's strength lays in cheating.
> 
> And imagine how angry towards the gods would someone become, when they caused her great plans to dissapear ... and when she learned of her major enemy existence, one of their hands destroyed her ... before she could wreak her revenge ! Besides that such approach is completly mad, it may tie such whimsy evildoer with party of sickly good good-doers etc. Not to mention that they probably interfered with her plans anyway. Vilexica alvays thinks globally.




Not to get into an alignment discussion but Lawful Evil characters actually tend towards cheating by knowing the rules and then knowing where and how they can be twisted and abused.  It's often a lot more complex for a LE character to wrangle, but in a lot of ways it comes off being more justified within a greater whole society.

Rambling cause nothings getting new on these boards tonight.


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 12, 2004)

Posts were read, and she was changed appropriately. Closest to finished? Where is she unfinished?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 12, 2004)

Finished except for the nit-picking.    Which I leave to the self-appointed character gurus.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 12, 2004)

Fair warning, Zack.  Nit-picking could take longer than making the character in the first place...

But that's what we keep Wrahn around for!


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey!  I am not self appointed, I was ordained in the church of Nit Picking


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 13, 2004)

As long as we're official.  Wouldn't want a crackdown for unauthorized number-crunching.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 13, 2004)

Where is everyone?  It's been a while since Zack posted...


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 13, 2004)

Since Permanent Emanation isn't in the SRD, I thought I would post its effects here, for reference:



> Designate any one of your spells whose area is an emanation from you, such as _detect magic_ [or _zone of silence_].  This spell effect is permanent (although you can dismiss or restart it as a free action).  Effects that would normally dispel your spell instead suppress it for 2d4 rounds.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 13, 2004)

Ah!  You went with the poetry, Isida!  Great stuff.

*applauds*



Take a bow, it's better than I could have managed by far!


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 15, 2004)

Isida,

Looking for a little background here, Do we know who the gods of Life, Death and Power are?  Do we have any idea who the eleven are?  (If there are 15 gods total in the Endless Falls then it is going to be easy, if there are more, then we may have trouble).


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 17, 2004)

Ferrix, Off Topic:  I've posted the Dromus IC thread; you can find a link to it at either of the planning OOC threads.  Just wanted to make sure you knew it was there.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks Kelleris.  

Wrahn, you do know who the gods of Life, Death, and Power are.  And the hollyphant has clues for the other eleven that he'll be giving you shortly.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 17, 2004)

Ah... thanks Kelleris, I missed it in my subscriptions.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 17, 2004)

No problem, Isida.  I've just been getting steadily more impressed.  The gods one fit together so well that I'm wondering if you tweaked them into rhyming, or if you're just that good.    

On to business...  What would everyone think of splitting up for some info-gathering?  I just have this feeling that one 30th level character *might* be inconspicuous, but a whole posse will be immediately noticed by anyone with a single rank in Knowledge(anything).

As long as everyone has a means of quick escape (I'm thinking the clerics whip up a _refuge_ item for everyone), splitting up to tap our respective sources is probably the way to go.  As soon as we strike, we'll be noticed by the gods, but this should be able to slip under their radar as long as everyone restrains themselves.

Besides which, we're such a mixed bag that I don't think going through one-by-one is a good idea.  Most of the people Arion can hit up for info (mostly in Sigil) would react poorly to the sight of a LE world-conquerer, for example.


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, I would imagine it would depend on how hard these gods realms are to find.  Let's see what our local experts know first.

Edit: Of course that was Pilmer   

I think we are going to need to consult someone then.  Probably best done with descrete people, yes.


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 17, 2004)

OneAboveAll-

I went ahead and filled out those Open slots for you on your spells:

0. Detect Magic, Create Water, Mending, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic

1. Bless, Santuary, Divine Favor, Doom, Command (x2), Eyes of the Avoral (BoED99)(x2), Ray of Hope (BoED105), Vision of Heaven (BoED111), +Protection from Evil

2. Calm Emotion, Lesser Restoration (x2), Silence, Augury, Elation (x2) (BoED98), Hold Person, Remove Paralysis, +Spiritual Weapon

3.Daylight, Searing Light, Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Speak with Dead. Remove Disease, Remove Curse, Open, Open, +Magic Circle against Evil

4. Recitation (x2)(DotF), Sending, Greater Magic Weapon, Neutralize Poison, Sword of Conscience (BoED109), Blood of the Martyr (BoED92), Dimensional Anchor, Repel Vermin, +Holy Smite

5. Extended Greater Status (BoED100), Flame Strike, Slay Living, Greater Command (x2), Righteous Might, Plane Shift, Spell Resistance, Insect Plague, +Dispel Evil

6. Heal (x5), Banishment, Greater Dispel Magic, +Heroes Feast

7. Persistent Divine Favor, Righteous Wrath of the Faithful (DotF), Holy Word, Repulsion, Destruction, Righteous Smite (BoE106)(x2), +Sunbeam

8. Discern Location, Antimagic Field, Fire Storm, Spread Contentment (BoED107),Quickened Dimensional Anchor, Purified Repulsion, Spell Immunity, +Sunburst

9. Miracle, Extended Holy Aura, Mass Heal (x2), True Resurrection, Gate, Implosion, +Prismatic Sphere

10. Persistent Freedom of Movement, Persistent Divine Power, Quickened Heal, +Extended Greater Aspect of Deity

11. Quickened Shield of the Archons (BoED107), Quickened Righteous Smite, Persistent Righteous Might, +Quickened Purified Flamestrike

12. Quickened Firestorm, Persistent Quickshift (BoED),Extended Purified Zone of Peace(?)(BoED), +Extended Summon Monster IX


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 18, 2004)

Ferrix - You should go ahead and post in my Dromus thread.  Just walk in on the scene, like Uwohali did.  Also, I have something (totally non-inflammatory    ) to ask you in the character thread.  Just wanted you to add your upper-level astral constructs to your character sheet, so I don't have to track them down in the old OOC thread.


----------



## perivas (Nov 18, 2004)

I will be out-of-town until Monday.  I have just pointed in the game thread, but hopefully, the developments would not change significantly and require my input prior to my return.  See you then!


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 19, 2004)

Darn, Rahveon was just getting ready to ask Caira and Loudbark to come with him to the court of stars, ah well, I can wait till Monday, have a good trip


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 19, 2004)

Perhaps Isida could shadow Caira until perivas returns and decides where he wants her to head?



> I can wait till Monday, have a good trip.




I, on the other hand, can't wait to fillet some unsuspecting sod guarding a god or goddess of some sort.      But RL calls.  Have a good trip!


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 19, 2004)

Kelleris, I posted in the dromus thread.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey, Ferrix, as a suggestion: why don't you ask Isida if you can add some power components for _genesis_ to your equipment list?  Let's just say that parting with a couple of thousand gold is going to be much less painful for me than any of my precious, precious XP.  

And thanks for posting.  I wonder how my surplus of volunteers turned into such a derth of players?     Obviously still figuring out this PbP thing.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 19, 2004)

yeah, it'd be nice if we had power components, but since we've already started, unless we can find them on the hunk of rock we're on at the moment, they won't be useful until we go searching, which means putting off enlarging our little island.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 19, 2004)

True, but it might be something easily acquired by us.  Purchaseable in Sigil, controlled by a former trade partner of Su'ryuu, or created by the Court of Stars, that sort of thing.

Isida - It looks like we are splitting up momentarily.  Rahveon and possibly Caira are off to the Court of the Stars, I'm off to Sigil in pursuit of the people you gave me in my bardic knowledge result a while back, and Sigrun and possibly Solarion are going to attempt to grow our little nest egg of a plane.  I'm betting that Su'ryuu also has something in mind (visiting Tiamat?  former off-plane allies or trading partners?  straight to Baator?).

How do you want to handle this?  Will we be going through these simultaneously and in parallel, or do you just want to summarize the results of our efforts in a single long post, after we give some idea of what we intend to do?  Either (or something else entirely) is fine by me.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 19, 2004)

I don't mind everyone party with a bit of XP to help The Architect with Genesis.

And for these splitting up, I'd just prefer everyone to do a summary post, because I'm not going to do what is essentially four or five separate side quests for Epic adventurers.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 19, 2004)

Consider it donated (ouch!), and I figured as much.

Just one post from us and one from you, or did you want to have maybe a plan - problems - solution - resolution structure?  Should we add a few unmodified d20 rolls to the post to give you an idea of how we'd do on the crucial rolls?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 19, 2004)

If you want to role a few Gather Info, or Knowledge, or Diplomacy or whatever you'd use, do that please.  Then I can better do your post.  This will take some time though, so bear with me...


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 19, 2004)

Of course.  Will the "camera" stay on Sigrun and whoever stays behind, or are we all going to resolve our individual plans like this?

I'll post something later on tonight.


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 19, 2004)

Rahveon will donate as well, but can't do too much, I am 1,001 XP away from deleveling.

This weekend may be a little sparse for my posting, we shall see.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 19, 2004)

It's a 1000xp total, split between four or five people, that easily brings it down to a reasonable amount.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 6, 2004)

Any dark for that knowledge check o'mine regarding the gith?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 6, 2004)

Ah yes, knowledge check.  The Architect would know the following:  



Spoiler



The gith lich-queen is a half-insane power-hungry bitch who desires to dominate the multiverse.  She has a great amount of personal power, and grows stronger each year.  The raw power she could gain from the remains of the Endless Falls would be very attractive to her, and murdering the last of its scions to get it would done as a matter of course.  However, if you agreed to serve the queen instead of fighting, she may allow you to live.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 6, 2004)

Well, that's pretty much what I figured then.... well put though... so my decision on the whole thing: Let's not play ball.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 25, 2005)

By far away I don't know whether you mean on the small chunk of the plane but perhaps on the other side of it, or having plane shifted away.  I don't entirely think that Sigrun would be doing the second.


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 25, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> By far away I don't know whether you mean on the small chunk of the plane but perhaps on the other side of it, or having plane shifted away.  I don't entirely think that Sigrun would be doing the second.




"Far away" = sufficiently far enough that you don't set off the baddies' various forms of detection.  Arion isn't the sort of person to dictate actions (he's smart enough to plan, but not all that good at the follow-through).  I defer to your judgment, Ferrix.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 25, 2005)

I have judgment? Sweet... I mean... yeah, I'll be moping in the cave with the druid and the hollyphant.


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 25, 2005)

Heh.  I never said you had judgment, just that Arion completely lacks it.  I suspect that doom awaits us all...  

I assume you have the means to get to us real quick and in a hurry?


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 25, 2005)

A quickened greater teleport might be speedy enough


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 25, 2005)

Tricksy!

How will you keep an eye on us?  Maybe _remote viewing_ on me?  I don't have _false vision_ up (didn't seem necessary) so that would work.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 25, 2005)

That's a good question... I don't feel like burning 300xp to mimic the remote viewing power via bend reality... I wonder if Su'Ryuu has mindlink or something like that.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 26, 2005)

Etherealness might work, I could be basically sitting right beneath you Ethereal in the earth. Although I want to know from Isida how effectively hidden that would make me against something like True Seeing. Would they be able to perceive through physical objects (like the ground) to detect me?

I can take up to ten people along with me for a total of 31 minutes per manifestation, think that's enough?  Arion could even be ethereal, as well as the druid and her companion.

I like this idea better than trying to teleport in, means I'm already there, just sort of not there.

Isida want me to make a Knowledge (psionics) check or something to get an idea for all of these answers or will you just let me know?  It's sort of important for my next IC post.

Check is a 69.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 27, 2005)

The githyanki party is about a hundred feet above the plains edge of the isle.  And the Architect knows that most detection spells can't get through three or more feet of dirt.


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 27, 2005)

No etherealness for me.  Unless one of them has blindsight (*sigh*) I'm either magically or physically hidden from just about anything.  I can react quicker from the prime.  I was wondering, though, can you even go ethereal here?  I seem to recall the ethereal plane not being coexistent with the astral (if that's where we are).

Actually, that's a good question.  Isida, are we on the (vacant) "planar area" of the Falls, or has it been destroyed, placing us in astral space?

Oh, and a ruling question.  May I order animated objects to do assist attacks instead of straight attacks?  It seems like a reasonable use of a 6th-level spell.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 27, 2005)

You're in a vacant planar area of what was your plane.  And yes, you can order animated objects to assist attacks.


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 27, 2005)

Cool.  In that case, Ferrix, I agree that etherealness is the best option.  Notify me telepathically (or just say you did beforehand, if Isida doesn't mind) and Akumunaga can keep you updated hopefully well enough to react to the first round's actions.

Another thing I thought of, Isida: can I animate an object without designating something for it to attack, so that it lies in wait until I take the MEA to designate a target?  If so, are the animated objects undetectable except via sensing the actual magical aura?


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 27, 2005)

Alrighty, my post is coming up then.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 27, 2005)

You can animate them beforehand, but I'm going to say you have to ready an action to tell them when to strike, because objects are dumb.  And they're detectable because their magical, just like a golem would be.


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 27, 2005)

Hmm, yeah, I figured that much (hence "except via sensing the actual magical aura").  I was more wondering if they quivered in visible anticipation or acquired some kind of magically-induced thrum or something.  If, say, I decided to animate the ground someone is standing on before speaking to them, just in case they get uppity.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 27, 2005)

You could animate a _rock_, but not a random piece of ground.  Please.  The DM would cry.  There are other spells for that.  But otherwise, no, no thrumming or bouncing about or whatnot.


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 27, 2005)

Oh, I didn't have anything specific in mind there.  Though, my caster level is high Gargantuan, brushing Colossal, so I could in some cases animate the building I was standing in, or a suitably large terrain feature or something.

But I wouldn't just designate "wahtever that guy's standing on."  That would just be mean, y'know?   

EDIT:  In that case, I should ask what sort of animatable objects are nearby.  None where the gith are floating, I suppose, but are there large enough trees?  Standing stone?  Medium-size shrubberies?


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 27, 2005)

You've got a post in the IC thread which is talking to you Kelleris.

Glad this game is picking up again.  Want to flex some psionic might 

Man, high level caster... heheh.


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 27, 2005)

Come to think of it, how are you on psionic countermeasures, Ferrix?  I plan (Olidammara willing) on dropping one of the lackey-mages in the surprise round if possible, and my AC should be reliably high, but without Wrahn and the angel guy it could take some time to put these guys down.

Actually, Isida, why don't I go ahead and make a bardic knowledge check to get the scoop on our guests?  A 59 should cover everything of immediate interest.  In particular I want to know the usual tactics of the spellcasters.  An approximate power level (something like 10 levels under me, 5 levels under, 3 over, just something rough) would be nice too.

Oh, and since I'm eying one of the lackey-mages for a swift death before he can make with the casting, and assuming that I can assess his defensive survivability and the approximate amount of havoc my attacks can cause, would an average of 98.5 damage, a DC 29 Fortitude save or die, and 1d6+1 Con damage probably kill him/her?  If not, how far short am I of a clean kill?

Hmm...  Never done an epic fight before.  Want to be careful.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 27, 2005)

Psionic countermeasures? As in: Dispel Psionics?  Or more offensive ones. Sigrún's directly offensive list is pretty long: Crystal Shard, Energy Ray, Concussion Blast, Telekinetic Manuever, Crystallize, Brutalize Mind, Crownfire, Disintegrate, Ultrablast, Recall Death, Mind Quake, Id Cascade.  Now that I look at the list, I could have been slightly overzealous.  Maybe...

I've never run an epic spellcaster before, so this'll be fun. Glad this is a PbP gives me some time to formulate rather than a tabletop game. Makes it easier to fit that 38 intelligence.


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 27, 2005)

Heh.  I wouldn't bother pretending you're going after a 38 Int.  By the Rough IQ Conversion Rule, that's about a 380.  You're just making stuff up to describe exactly how clever that is anyway...

Dispelling, yeah, and any general antispellcaster tactics you have prepared.  I plan on simply getting right into the thick of the caster-types and causing as much havok as possible, but dealing buckets of damage isn't my strong suit.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 27, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Heh. I wouldn't bother pretending you're going after a 38 Int. By the Rough IQ Conversion Rule, that's about a 380. You're just making stuff up to describe exactly how clever that is anyway...
> 
> Dispelling, yeah, and any general antispellcaster tactics you have prepared. I plan on simply getting right into the thick of the caster-types and causing as much havok as possible, but dealing buckets of damage isn't my strong suit.




My general antispellcaster tactics involve... well, let's just say two Empowered Crystal Shards per round, for about oh... 350 or so piercing damage combined to a single target, no save, no power resistance.  Or an empowered crownfire or something like that... haha Intelligence drain.


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 27, 2005)

Ah yes, I forgot about Cordell's quaint notions of balance.  Well that makes things easier for you, doesn't it?


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 27, 2005)

I actually find the Expanded PsiHB probably one of the more balanced works by WotC.  As a "magic" system it definately fits a power progression than the wizard/sorcerer spell system.


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 27, 2005)

I imagine you do.  But I've argued the point here and elsewhere, so there's no point in rehashing the case for either side.

But I feel safe leaving you to your own devices.  Especially since you have the elan's damage-soaking ability, which I had forgotten about.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 27, 2005)

Terrain features available would be several large trees (let's say 200), many shrubs, some large boulders, a pond, a small mountain, etc., etc.


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 27, 2005)

> Actually, Isida, why don't I go ahead and make a bardic knowledge check to get the scoop on our guests? A 59 should cover everything of immediate interest. In particular I want to know the usual tactics of the spellcasters. An approximate power level (something like 10 levels under me, 5 levels under, 3 over, just something rough) would be nice too.
> 
> Oh, and since I'm eying one of the lackey-mages for a swift death before he can make with the casting, and assuming that I can assess his defensive survivability and the approximate amount of havoc my attacks can cause, would an average of 98.5 damage, a DC 29 Fortitude save or die, and 1d6+1 Con damage probably kill him/her? If not, how far short am I of a clean kill?




If I can get answers to these questions, I might speak for Su'ryuu telepathically, since I have the better negotiation-type skill checks.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 28, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> I imagine you do. But I've argued the point here and elsewhere, so there's no point in rehashing the case for either side.
> 
> But I feel safe leaving you to your own devices. Especially since you have the elan's damage-soaking ability, which I had forgotten about.




That swift action is more often better used for other things.  Heck, a quickened Vigor does a better job most times than the damage "soaking" ability.


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 28, 2005)

True, but that just reinforces my point.  I didn't scrutinize your character sheet, anyway.  Just tried to get a sense of it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 28, 2005)

> Actually, Isida, why don't I go ahead and make a bardic knowledge check to get the scoop on our guests? A 59 should cover everything of immediate interest. In particular I want to know the usual tactics of the spellcasters. An approximate power level (something like 10 levels under me, 5 levels under, 3 over, just something rough) would be nice too.
> 
> Oh, and since I'm eying one of the lackey-mages for a swift death before he can make with the casting, and assuming that I can assess his defensive survivability and the approximate amount of havoc my attacks can cause, would an average of 98.5 damage, a DC 29 Fortitude save or die, and 1d6+1 Con damage probably kill him/her? If not, how far short am I of a clean kill?



  For the first, lemme get back to you one that.  For the second, wouldn't you like to know!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 31, 2005)

> Actually, Isida, why don't I go ahead and make a bardic knowledge check to get the scoop on our guests? A 59 should cover everything of immediate interest. In particular I want to know the usual tactics of the spellcasters. An approximate power level (something like 10 levels under me, 5 levels under, 3 over, just something rough) would be nice too.



  Ok, here we go:



> *The party consists of eleven individuals.



  First off, none of these people are as powerful as you are.  That's clear. 



> Four are warriors, two men and two women, in the elegantly decorated and elaborate armor of their kind. The bear gleaming silver swords in their hands, marked with arcane runes. These are clearly the special silver swords that are capable of severing the silver life-cord of those traveling out of their bodies on the planes. Their forging is a secret known only to the githyanki, and there are other, stranger powers these swords are said to possess.



  Though you don't know these warriors by name, the armor and swords are clearly of the queen's elite guard.  They are well-trained, and skilled at cutting the cords of life.  Their swords can actually dissociate someone from their body so that the cord can be cut.  They are the weakest of the lot.



> Two are in heavily-embroidered trailing robes, bearing jewel-encrusted staves in their hands; clearly arcanists of a stripe.



  Kressi'keth and Ill'kadar, skilled arcanists.  Kressi'keth is actually a battle mage of some small noteriety on the planes, for he is skilled in strategy.  He is probably the most dangerous.  Ill'kadar is diviner, and skilled at cutting through magical illusions.  However, she is quite less powerful than Kressi'keth.



> Two others were robes of a more somber hue and severe cut, with far less embroidery, their ornaments being their skins, tattooed more elegantly than any court gown. Swarms of gems circle about their heads like tame insects. Most likely these are the psions.



  Of these two you know far less of.  The psions have far less free will than the arcanists in the githyanki.  These two, judging by the blank look in their eyes, are nothing more than husks of power for the queen to inhabit at will.  They are her puppets, and her way to keep a close eye on the proceedings.



> One wears light chain armor, concervatively decorated, with a bow in her hands, and a huge quiver of arrows upon her back. As she draws closer, it's clear that her armor extends over her entire body, and worked into it are the images of a thousand vanquished foes.



  Shel'gyth, the Destroyer of a Thousand Souls.  She is a ranger of great skill, with a great hatred for many races, illithids and humans being her prime foes.  Next to Kressi'keth, she is the biggest danger.



> The next is a man wrapped in pale straps, his hands gleaming with metal bindings, belts of metal encircling his body at specific intervals. He carries no visible weapon, but has a stance of complete insurance in himself.



  Mal'wygn, the Ghost Warrior.  One of the rare githyanki monks, he was trained to infiltrat the githzeri strongholds.  Though cunning, he is far less dangerous than Shel'gyth.



> The last is the most decorated, his robes putting the arcanists' in the shade with their splendor, his impressive height exaggerated by an elaborate headress that gives an impression of the Gith queen on her throne.*



  Qu'var, Silver Tongue of the Queen.  He is one of her few diplomats, very skilled in telling other races how to submit to the githyanki in such a way they are eager to do it.  He knows this is the most prestigeous assignment he has ever been given, and his life is forfit if he fails.  He is working under a death threat, which seems to make githyanki work harder and better.  He is not much of a warrior, but his tongue is weapon enough for many.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 31, 2005)

Really sounds like a motley crew we got there... oh wait... I was thinking of us.  They seem consistent.

heheh

Urge to blast rising.


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 31, 2005)

Mmm...  Urge to match wits with the Silver Tongue rising.

And by wits I mean NOT WISDOM!

*ahem*

On the diviner and, more generally the gear they're carrying.  What's most likely to pierce my cloaks from her and from the others more generally?  In particular, it may be worthwhile to appropriate a few choice items before the battle starts if we can lure them down here.  I need to know approximately how close I can get with a fair degree of safety.  I'll cast _detect magic_ real quick if it'll help.

Oh, and how would an illusion outside of _true seeing_ range work?  I'm thinking the diviner may have the whole area under some kind of surveillance, but I don't know exactly what her MO is.

How many of these are exceptions to the usual githyanki power level limit?  I'm assuming the Queen made special arrangements for at least a few of them.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 31, 2005)

Yes, these are above the usual githyanki power limit, but still below your level by a good few.  You can't see an illusion for what it is hiding outside of _true seeing_ range, so unless she's within range, the diviner can't see if you're hiding yet.  It's very likely she has some _true seeing, detect magic, detect psionics, see invisibility,_ and _see other hidden stuff spells that I don't care to look up right now but I know I missed some_ going.  

As for magical items, you can bet your last gold piece that the arcanists have some massively powerful staves, and the ioun stones around the psions are probably loaded with special powers and protections to keep the queen's puppets intact.  The monk's metal bandings give him more protection than the warrior's armor, and the ranger is known to have a very powerful bow that seeks the heart of those it attacks.  All have various protections in the form of _amulets of natural armor, rings of protection, cloaks of resistance_ etc.  Most will have some kind of magic item on them that will probably either teleport their bodies back home at the moment of death, or destroy them in a big fiery ball of some sort.


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 31, 2005)

Big fiery ball of some sort, you say?  Okay, that sounds like something I'm going to want to relieve them of, as well as something they might not miss for a minute or two.  I assume I know what these devices look like, but do I have a good enough idea of where they would be stowed to try a Sleight of Hand check?

To steal one of their items...  Heehee, I love being the epic skill guy...

Ah, the dreaded _see other hidden stuff spells that I don't care to look up right now but I know I missed some_.  Curses!     Actually, I meant more along the lines of some kind of custom spell or quirky spell use that would go beyond the usual diviner assortment.  Can't trust these high-to-epic casters to be using just the _PHB_ spells.  Or can you?


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 10, 2005)

Isida, any chance we can get a bump forward?  Or are you prepping for what is obviously going to be the start of the killing fields?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 10, 2005)

That possibly, but I'm also a bit confused as to what exactly Zack's character is asking...  Qu'var asked for some introductions, and Su'ryuu says ""What makes you say this?"

I thought more than one person was visible, or am I wrong?


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 10, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> That possibly, but I'm also a bit confused as to what exactly Zack's character is asking... Qu'var asked for some introductions, and Su'ryuu says ""What makes you say this?"
> 
> I thought more than one person was visible, or am I wrong?




Who else would be visible? Arion was hiding, quite well I imagine, I'm tucked away in the earth, and I imagine our druid friend is probably still at the cave or off in the woods on her own.  Everyone else I think is off at the Court.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 10, 2005)

Very well then, update coming later tonight.


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 27, 2005)

My internet time recently has been greatly curtailed, I was coming here to resign from the game, but it looks like I haven't missed overly much...

If you all can put up with me posting say once a week, I am still game, but if the game picks up, I may not be able to keep up.  So I guess at this point it is up to you all.

On a side note, where is Rahveon when all this is happening?  My original understanding is our journey to the Court of Stars was taking place during the preperation so we would be there when the Githyanki showed up.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 28, 2005)

That's what I had figured as well, but since it never got moving (the trip your group made) it ended up that you weren't back in time.

Also, don't worry too much, the game is on hold while Isida is away till sometime in April.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 15, 2005)

Isida, echem ... I'm making bad noise again.   
Since I read again Tsunami, and lost ... feelings for this character, Yes that is the best term. I think that I would present another alternate, straigh elven Arcane Archer. Could I use 32-point buy if this , echem, dice roller wouldn't start ?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 16, 2005)

32 point-buy is perfectly fine Rikandur.  If some of the others don't start posting, I may have some of the other far-flung members of the Endless Falls start showing up.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 16, 2005)

Thank You for infinite patience, DM.  

I'm thinking and brewing this particular archer as sort of linked with Tsunami, to let waste so much flavor text would be a sin on my part. Chmm ... an exiled son of the Empress, after several thousands of years returning home, just to find it _nonexistent_ ! Even this stupid statue, standing by his mother's side from aeons didn't do nothing ?! Well, it seems that he should take matters in his hands then. Someone will die bloody deatch for this insult, god or mortal it doesn't matter. 

Now where is my Silmarillion ?! I need a name !


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 19, 2005)

I apologise for such long delay, RL crossed my way.  

My elf's stats are hidden, so here he is ready for critique. If something is seeming wrong I will fix it. Just say what You dislike about him. As alvays I would appreciate allowance
to post him in Rogues Gallery.   

As sidenote, Sindol's Cohorts are such only in name. These fiends are more of his servants/slaves/favorite pet lieutenants than actual followers. So that's the main reason that I didn't statted them fully. They are just backup, absolutely average in statwise
manner ... I will stat them if needed/requied. They have nothing except as noted.
Demons serve mainly as cheesy buff to Sindol's outrageous bow ... and small thing that give him unlimited arrows.  

If he would be accepted, and I quietly hope for it, I would like to just emerge about a border of the demiplane. Just to have Githyanki in 2750' range. In any case, Demons are stuck in weapons and he is riding Nightmare.  

Sindol of the Dusk, Elven Arcane Archer, Alignment: Chaotic Evil
Known under title/nickname Blackstorm due to his favorite archery tactic.
[sblock]
Str: 22 +6  (6 pts.,+4 Enchancement,+4 Inherent.)
Dex: 36 +13 (10 pts.,+6 Enchancement,+5 Inherent,+7 level.) 
Con: 20 +5  (6 pts.,+4 Enchancement,+4 Inherent.)
Int: 22 +6  (6 pts.,+4 Enchancement,+4 Inherent.)
Wis: 20 +5  (4 pts.,+4 Enchancement,+4 Inherent.) 
Cha: 16 +3  (0 pts.,+4 Enchancement,+4 Inherent.)  

Level: 8 Fighter, 2 Wizard, 20 Arcane Archer. XP: 443,101/473,000 
BAB: +24 (+19 Base,+5 Epic) Grapple: +30 (+19 Base,+5 Epic,+6 Str)
HP: 336 (8d10+2d4+20d8 +150)
Speed: 60' 
Init: +13 (+13 Dex) 
AC: 49 (+13 Dex,+5 Natural,+8 Braces,+7 Shield,+5 Deflection,+1 Belt)

Meele Weapon : AB +35(+24 BAB,+6 Str,+5 Rapier) d6+11(crit 15-20,*2) Magic dmg.
Ranged Weapon : AB +50(+24 BAB,+1 Feat,+13 Dex,+10 Arrow,+2 Competence) 
d8+23(+10 Arrow,+6 Str, +5 Impact,+1 Vile,+1 Competence) Epic dmg.

Class and Racial Abilities:
Fighter bonus feats, Favored Class: Wizard, Enchant Arrow +10, Hail of Arrows, Imbue Arrow, Seeker Arrow, Phase Arrow, Arrow of Death (20 DC), Immunity to magic Sleep effects, +2 save against enchantment magic, Proficiency: Longsword, Rapier, Longbow (inc. Composite), Shortbow (inc. Composite),+2 racial bonus on Listen, Search and Spot checks. Find secret or concealed door just passing 5' nearby as if actively searching.

Feats: (6 standard, 5 Fighter Bonus, 4 Epic, 2 Arcane Archer Epic)
Point Blank Shot(FB), Precise Shot(FB), Weapon Focus: Composite Longbow(FB), Far Shot(FB), Improved Precise Shot(FB), Rapid Shot, Quickdraw, Manyshot, Dodge, Mobility, Scribe Scroll(WB), Shot on the Run, Swarm of Arrows(AAEB), Uncanny Accuracy(AAEB), Combat Archery, Distant Shot, Improved Manyshot, Epic Reputation.

Languages: Common, Elven, Sylvan, Draconic, Abyssal.

Saves:
Fort +28 (+13 base,+5 Epic,+5 Ability,+5 Mantle)
Ref  +32 (+9 base,+5 Epic,+13 Ability,+5 Mantle)
Will +23 (+8 base,+5 Epic,+5 Ability,+5 Mantle)

Skill Points: 238/8 Max Ranks: 33/16,5
Skills:
Hide                +63 (+20 Ranks,+13 Dex,+30 Mantle)
Spot                +55 (+20 Ranks,+5 Wis,+30 Enchancement,+2 Racial)
Listen              +25 (+20 Ranks,+5 Wis,+2 Racial)
Move Silently       +63 (+20 Ranks,+13 Dex,+30 Mantle)
Surviwal            +25 (+20 Ranks,+5 Wis)
Craft(Bowmaking)    +39 (+33 Ranks,+6 Int)
Ride                +44 (+31 Ranks,+13 Dex)
Use Rope            +33 (+20 Ranks,+13 Dex)
Handle Animal       +16 (+11 Ranks,+5 Cha) 
Intimidate          +20 (+11 Ranks,+5 Cha,+4 feat) 
Jump                +37 (+11 Ranks,+6 Str,+20 Competence)
Swim                +17 (+11 Ranks,+6 Str)
Profession: Soldier +10 (+5 Ranks,+5 Wis)
Knowledge: Planes   +11 (+5 Ranks,+6 Int)

Spells per day: 4/4, Caster Level 2, DC 16 + Spell level

Spells prepared: 0: Slash Tongue, Unnerving Gaze, Arcane Mark, Prestidigitation.
1: Feather Fall, True Strike, Shield, Seething Eyebane.

Spells Known: Feather fall, Erase, True Strike, Shield, Drug Resistance, Death Grimace
Charm Person, Cheat, Seething Eyebane, Magic Aura, Burning Hands.

Equipment: ( 180 gp left) load: L 173/M 346/H 520
Tenacious and Permament Arcane Sight     (Caster Level 21, 11,090 gp)
Tenacious and Permament Read Magic       (Caster Level 21, 7,750 gp)
Tenacious and Permament True Seeing      (Caster Level 21, 34,810 gp)
Tenacious and Permament Bear's Endurance (Caster Level 21, 17,090 gp)
Tenacious and Permament Bull's Strength  (Caster Level 21, 17,090 gp)
Tenacious and Permament Cat's Grace      (Caster Level 21, 17,090 gp)
Tenacious and Permament Eagle's Splendor (Caster Level 21, 17,090 gp)
Tenacious and Permament Fox's Cunning    (Caster Level 21, 17,090 gp)
Tenacious and Permament Owl's Wisdom     (Caster Level 21, 17,090 gp)
Vile, Strenght Sapping, Mighty +6 Composite Longbow of Collision, Distance and Ruin +1 
(1,001,000 gp)
Andamantite Keen Scimitar of Souldrinking +5 (203,015 gp)
Inherent Bonuses (687,500 gp)
Quiver of lies (12,000 gp)
Boots of Swiftness (256,000 gp)
Mantle of Great Stealth and Resistance +5 (317,000 gp)
Weaponbreaking Ring of the Master and Minor Universal Energy Resistance (786,900 gp)
Ring of Regeneration, Sustenance and Protection +5 (168,750 gp) 
Gem of Psychic Poison and Wound Closure (40,500 gp)
Amulet of Natural Armor +5 (50,000 gp)
Braces of Armor +8 and Greater Archery (101,500 gp)
Mithral Ranged,Animated Heavy Shield of Arrow Deflection +5 (101,020 gp) 
Bag of Holding I (2,500 gp)
Monk's Belt (13,000 gp)
Vasharan Worm Pod (35,000 gp)
Ear Studs of Hellbreath (35,000 gp)
Eyepatch Eagle's Eyes +30 Competence bonus to Spot(90,000 gp)
Spellbook (100 gp)
Andamantite Exalted vest of Soulfire and Etheralesness +1 (116,000 gp) 
10 Slave Rings (5000 gp)
3 Fanatic's Collars (90,000 gp)
Scroll of "Miracle" (28,825 gp)
Fleshgrinding Rapier +1 (4,020 gp)

Cohorts:
"Bloodhorn"
Babau Warrior of Darkness 10 lvl Fiend of Possesion 6 lvl (Ecl 29)
Bear Fanatic Collar and Slave Ring, have Fleshgrinding Rapier +1.
"CHillkiss"
7 HD Succubus Ur-Priestess 10 lvl Fiend of Possesion 6 lvl (Ecl 29) 
Bear Fanatic Collar and Slave Ring, have "Miracle" scroll.
"Voidmaw"
Cauchemar Nightmare Soul Eater 10 lvl (Ecl 29) 
Bear Fanatic Collar and Slave Ring.
[/sblock]

Outlook:Resembling more savage orc rider in his apperance, than descendant of noble elven race Sindol's appearance and behavior is passionful and extreme. His eyes colder and more callous than those of the viper, face twised almost constantly in bored comtempt for everything he sees. He moves like predator ready to strike, some compare him in his savageness to primal feriocity of dragonkind. His golden skin bears marks of many battles, in his hair there are intervowen shrunk skulls of his impressive foes, including powerful fiends and several dragons. 

Personality: Detached and callous Sindol seems alvays as if not impressed with his surroundings, wich is quite easy for someone as old. In his long years he fought for almost any cause possible and is little bored with enthusiasm showed for falsehoods and foolies shown by others. In his words, if he bother to speak lingers intensity dreadful for those wise enough to realise it. He thought that nothing could suprise him, until he heard of destruction of his homeworld. And this  ... event ... pissed him. Suprised him. He felt anew, his slaves filled with dread and excitment. When lord Blackstorm is aroused, he is deadly dangerous.


Background: Born in perfect and extremly boring Golden Empire, where everything was harmonious. Evil and goodness treated as personal quirks ... and then, he wanted something more than just live his life for his family and mother, many of his brothers and sisters were contet with that. Serving the Empress ... bah ! Then he wouldn't differ from this animated statue, that is accompanying his mother as her personal bodyguard and champion all the time.Nothing was changing there ... and his only passion was warfare. His first tutor was Tsunami, who were mercilessly humilating his pride time and time again ... He never was able to defeat it ! Despite fact that he managed to became second best warrior in the whole empire. But nobody, even whole armies of demons couldn't stop Tsunami. Fools were whispering that she is, in fact, embodiment of war spirit of their homeland. Sindol frustrated with his weakness turned to wizardry, just to find a way of defeating his tutor. Quickly he realised that magic isn't as funny as he thought, and to great suprise of Empire's Archmages ... quit the elite Academy, as the only student who did it of his own will. Frustrated, he entered border patrol forces and was reliving his boiling fury on trepassers and foes. Slowly he started realising his archery potential ... not to mention that his innate power were expressing itself troug his skills. He knew how to mark arrows with his personal magic. Ultimately, he grew bored with small battles of his homeland, and emigrated into the Planes. Empress blessed him powerfully, wich untapped his inner powers and make him understand his full capabality of achieving everything. He left his family without second thought or any remorse, fully knowing that his self banishment wounded his whole clan and utmostly his mother. As if he cared. For several centuries ... or thousands of years ? Who would remember tiny details ? He ventrued here and there, roaming lower planes and passing by City of Doors ... mostly absorbed with his mercenary career within Blood War. One of his few pleasures was fighting and he was alavays eager to please himself. He admired disciplined ranks of devils, even while cutting them like scythe trough grass ... Or in a heat of the moment, turning against his earlier allies and slaugtering so many demons that everybody around were wenting frenzied from bloodlust. Resting afte particularly fruitious contract, during wich he acquired big booty that he already spent on luxuries and fun in Sigil, he overheard about the reasons of the newest riot. Endless Falls were destroyed ! Emotions flooded him, like never before ... Tsunami, invicible warrior ... failed to defend his mother ?! Enraged he summoned his closest minions, leaving rest of his army in the clutches of devils who seized opportunity and slaughtered them without mercy. Ordering his servants to posess his weapons, he rode Voidmaw into the Astral ... directing his seemingly long lost feelings toward his destroyed homeland.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 19, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> 32 point-buy is perfectly fine Rikandur.  If some of the others don't start posting, I may have some of the other far-flung members of the Endless Falls start showing up.




You know...  As much as I'll probably cringe at some of the more mechanical adept characters I wouldn’t mind being tossed on the alternate list.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 20, 2005)

Then prepare character Brother Shatterstone.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Then prepare character Brother Shatterstone.




Thanks, it might be a day or two before I can start, and I would like to hear some word from Isida also.  (Even if its buzz of loser!)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 20, 2005)

Sure, knock yourself out.  But no begging for anything Bro, or I will implode.  And that would make the boards statistics go down and Crothian would cry.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Sure, knock yourself out.  But no begging for anything Bro, or I will implode.  And that would make the boards statistics go down and Crothian would cry.




Begging?  Begging?

but that's what I do best!!!  :\   [Wish I was kidding]

Actually my concept should be simple yet unique...  Let me look through my dragons to see what issue had the PrC in question and get through a few other things... (But just to confirm I am an alternate correct?  If I'm a player I realize I need to speed things up...)


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 20, 2005)

My basic concept was something along the elf who were more of sidhe like archer. In the end I build up someone seeming to fit roughly in the concept. 
Not to mention being Gatling Gun on legs. Only official archery related Feats that Sindol is lacking are Improved Death Arrow and Mounted Archery. 
Good to have something to aspire for isn't it ? 

And as for Your char, Brother Shatterstone, if You are going to make "begging" guy ... why don't try straigh Bard ? These folks are persuasive ... and epic ones could convice everyone to do everything.


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 20, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> And as for Your char, Brother Shatterstone, if You are going to make "begging" guy ... why don't try straigh Bard ? These folks are persuasive ... and epic ones could convice everyone to do everything.




Probably because I do that, and I'm still alive and kickin'.    

Working on arranging an engagement with githyanki to my liking at the moment, in fact, before I turn the constructor and the anthro elephant on their poor selves.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> And as for Your char, Brother Shatterstone, if You are going to make "begging" guy...




Actually, I'm pretty sure Isida was referring to me the user and not any possible character concepts...  I'm persistent, I have little pride and will beg till I win, and I’ve successfully convinced Isida to run the only two gestalt games she’s ran in her life.


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 20, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm pretty sure Isida was referring to me the user and not any possible character concepts...  I'm persistent, I have little pride and will beg till I win, and I’ve successfully convinced Isida to run the only two gestalt games she’s ran in her life.




Devious!  Though I must say, a high Sense Motive would come in handy.  I'm feeling my 7 Wisdom lately.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 20, 2005)

"Pride, my favorite sin."

I heard it somewhere. And my half joke half inquiry wasn't meant to suggest anything ! Maybe veiled proposal of ...    ... constructive critique ?  
And I'm simply curious what competition are You preparing for my alternate.   

Feel free to share Your opinion about my character, I alvays welcome other points of view. This is helpful in devolping consistent character.

Kelleris, Arion ... could simply tell everybody that their greatests life desire is to serve him faithfully and without flinch. With his broken skill bonuses he would be able to not only sell Sigil to higest bidder, but borrow it to everyone for outrageous rent and leave them satisfied with profitable transaction.  

Heh, if Arion would ever go and sit at the entrance to the temple ... as beggar, he would be filthy rich after several days. 

So, don't worry if Arion isn't killing machine, he could convice beholder that he is the perfect form and beholder's best interest would be serving him. Or Asmodeus that gift of thousand pit fiends is good enough for chance to chat with Arion. Why Arion need to have killling skills ?! He could simply say to opponent that they are dead, and they will belive. 

Sindol have to kill them, even if from ... very far avay.  

Kelleris,what do You think about trying to convice githyanki to swear fealthy to You and abadon Lich Queen ? Arion could be politician, not brute. 

Acha, I found out one thing that will please You to no end. _True Seeing_ don't work on normally Hidden people. It doesn't give any extra senses nor ability to see trough obstacles.
On old plain Hide Check work only _Detect Enemy_, if You are hostile towards the caster or someone actively seeking who make Spot check high enough. The same with Listen and Move Silently. 

And now bad new, Touchsight and Tremorsenses are not fooled by even best hide check. Even God of Thieves wouldn't hide. :\


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 20, 2005)

Perish the thought!  I'd never abuse that silly Bluff-as-_suggestion_ thing, especially as it's so easy to do as a Bard, between _improvisation_and _glibness_.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

Isida, just a few questions at this time:



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> The gods tried to destroy you out of fear. And by hook or by crook, fair means or foul, this must be redressed.




Does this have any affect on divine classes? ( I saw alot so I doubt it.)

I saw no mentioning of templates from the above sources...  Are they allowed?   (And no, Isida, it’s not the one your thinking of.  )

If you have a windfall of non FR books come your way are you willing to look at some of the classes from the complete books?  (No I'm not begging.  Just curious)


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 20, 2005)

Shatterstone - There are still gods floating around to ally with.  It was only the Big Three (Life, Death, and Power, if I remember correctly) that went and blew up our plane.  I can only surmise that our cleric-types worship one of the remaining deities.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 20, 2005)

Also, in one of the posts I think in the old OOC thread it was assumed that by that level and with the magic of the endless falls you could really fuel yourself with the divine spark from when youd rank from the falls.  Maybe I'm thinking of something else, but I swear Isida said something vaguely similar to that.

Sorry about jumping the gun with Sigrun, you can always let Arion play out his part and then know my actions.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Also, in one of the posts I think in the old OOC thread it was assumed that by that level and with the magic of the endless falls you could really fuel yourself with the divine spark from when youd rank from the falls.  Maybe I'm thinking of something else, but I swear Isida said something vaguely similar to that.




Ahhh I didn't know there was another OOC thread...  I was curious where all the mechanics talk was...  I've seen first level games have more than what was in this thread and I could imagine epic level without lots of talk about mechanic.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 20, 2005)

There was an additional OOC thread and a separate mechanics thread because of all the discussions and whatnot.  It was frightening...


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 20, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> There was an additional OOC thread and a separate mechanics thread because of all the discussions and whatnot.  It was frightening...




I will take that as a compliment.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> I will take that as a compliment.




Knowing you...  I take it as frightening.


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 20, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Also, in one of the posts I think in the old OOC thread it was assumed that by that level and with the magic of the endless falls you could really fuel yourself with the divine spark from when youd rank from the falls.  Maybe I'm thinking of something else, but I swear Isida said something vaguely similar to that.
> 
> Sorry about jumping the gun with Sigrun, you can always let Arion play out his part and then know my actions.




That's right, I forgot about that point.  I'm not sure if the second comment is addressed to me or Isida, but either way I didn't mind.  Just took it to mean you wanted to bash some heads, so I changed my game plan somewhat.  If all goes according to plan, Isida's next post should be asking for initiative rolls...

I'm not going to be fighting, though, partly because I judge you and Wrahn capable of dealing with that part yourselves and partly because I need to make sure that Qu'var survives, can attempt to rally his party unsuccessfully, and ends up in the position I want him to be in.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 20, 2005)

Ok actually I think I will need all my alternates.  Perivas is gone, Kangaxx left the game, and TheOneAboveAll left in January.  So Rikandur can put his character in the Rogue's Gallery and arrive in the IC thread like... now.  Bro, I can introduce you when you get your character finished.  

Wrahn, it looks like Caria actually decided to stay in the Court of Stars to look for some other divine aid, so I believe you're alone in the cave with Fairweather at the moment.

And I'm going to recruit one more person, because I'm creating a very very nasty BBEG that you guys may face.  And you'll need a full compliment of heroes to take it down.  

So, who's interested in being an epic badass?


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 20, 2005)

Would you like me to poke Hatter for you and see if I can get her to finish a character?  I know she hadn't finished hers yet, since her time was starting to get scarce, but she might be inclined to make the time if she knows she has a spot.

*shrug*  Thought I'd ask.


----------



## gabrion (Apr 20, 2005)

I can put someone together, but it will take a day or so.  Look for something soon.


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 20, 2005)

Rikandur-

I glanced over your character, a couple of things-

you get 7 non-epic feats (1, 3, 6, 9, 12, 15, 18), so you will have a chance to get that Mounted archery feat .

I am not sure when you put Exalted as a modifier on your armor you meant the exalted armor enhancement (I assume you don't, because you didn't pay for it and it only works for good people)

Something I am not particularly clear on, why do you have 3 cohorts with no leadership feat?  Are they just friends/allies?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok actually I think I will need all my alternates.  Perivas is gone, Kangaxx left the game, and TheOneAboveAll left in January.  So Rikandur can put his character in the Rogue's Gallery and arrive in the IC thread like... now.  Bro, I can introduce you when you get your character finished.




Cool!  Wow...  I'll make this my next assignment.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 20, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Rikandur-
> 
> I glanced over your character, a couple of things-
> 
> ...




Yay! Wrahn ! You are a savior and destroyer in the same moment.   
Extalted working only on good ppl ? I took it mainly to protect poor ole "good heartless" elf from this nasty vile damage. He don't need remaining enchancement's qualities such as protection from unholy or evil. His repute is such that devils don't hire him and demons regret it post factum. If they can. And I paid for it. It's just 64k of GP, and with etheralnessnes fair 116k gp. It is, in fact, just a cloth with added armor enchancements. If someone wears andamantite vestments, that is. 

Did You noticed how I obscenely pumped up range of attack ? Almost three thousands feet ! And thanks to Ruin epic quality, no DR !!! And critics against constructs and undead. I'm almost proud of my munchkiness.   

And these three fiends are serving one purpouse: Nightmare ... well antihero without a steed is next to unimpressive, isn't ? Succubus, , she is equivalent of damsel capable only of healing magic thinge. Babau ? Mostly a last chance savior.

But demons serve also more sinister purpouse. "Free" and shifting enchancements to weapons/armor. For example they could serve now, in bow, as Githyanki-bane, Mage-bane, Psionic-bane ... Githyanki Dread.   Don't You agree that is bumping dmg seriously up ? Flexible abuse of bane enhancement, I admit.

Wrahn, to anser Your question. Technically these three are Sindol's slaves, unoficially we will see for he is in the middle of emotional breakdown. Rarely something shocks pepople so much as destruction of that they held dear, even when they didn't admitted that.   

So, instead of riding inside and slaughtering first, asking questions later, Blackstorm would kill only hostile ones.   

I'm all happy and barmy that Isida allowed me to enter the game. Bwa, Ha, Ha !

Isida, I thank You from the bottom of my heart !

BBEG ? Sindol have a good twin ?  

Kelleris. Suggestion ?! Nay, I mean ... _mindrape_.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 20, 2005)

But Wrahn does have a point Rikandur.  No Leadership, no cohorts.  Sorry.  And where is this "Ruin" quality?  I need descriptors of where everything came from that's not in the core books or Epic book.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 20, 2005)

Having your "pet demons" possess your weapon isn't going to go over really well Rikandur.  No leadership means no "cohorts" or followers.  Also, when you post a skill check, post the roll & the total result (that way we'll see if your 75 spot check actually beats Arion's 95 disguise check without having to do the math ourselves).


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok, DM. Overlooked Feat that Wrahn pointed out goes to Leadership.  

Ruin quality ? Core ELH, Mace of Ruin. I just tweaked with weapon, replacing +7 with other enchatments and changing weapon into Composite Longbow. It just ignore DR, and can critic against Undead and Constructs. It is that bad ?  

And my "pets" aren'tthat scary. See, they could add maximum +6 worth of enchancemet bonuses each to weapon. I used this and second fiend used her "slot" to add Sonic Blast.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 21, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Ok, DM. Overlooked Feat that Wrahn pointed out goes to Leadership.
> 
> Ruin quality ? Core ELH, Mace of Ruin. I just tweaked with weapon, replacing +7 with other enchatments and changing weapon into Composite Longbow. It just ignore DR, and can critic against Undead and Constructs. It is that bad ?
> 
> And my "pets" aren'tthat scary. See, they could add maximum +6 worth of enchancemet bonuses each to weapon. I used this and second fiend used her "slot" to add Sonic Blast.




Have to say that's a really creative way to use a leadership feat, and a +6 enhancement bonus to a weapon is worth an incredible amount once you get into bonuses over +10.  Although you actually priced it incorrectly, since a +7 enhancement bonus weapon is priced differently from a +1 enhancement bonus w/ +6 special abilities weapon, 980k gp vs. 98k as one is epic and the other one is not.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 21, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> And my "pets" aren'tthat scary. See, they could add maximum +6 worth of enchancemet bonuses each to weapon. I used this and second fiend used her "slot" to add Sonic Blast.




I'm walking in on this a little late but enhancement bonus do not stack, at least as far as I remember its been awhile, so are you replacing a weaker enchantment with a +6 or enchanting a non magic weapon?


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 21, 2005)

Rikandur, you are going to need Epic Leadership to get a cohort who is above ECL 17, and even at your level with your Charisma bonus, at best you would get *one ECL 21 cohort* with the Epic Leadership feat.

Ah... after re-reading the Possession section in the BoVD, you can't add such a massive bonus via your demon servants.



			
				BoVD said:
			
		

> *Enhancer:*  A fiend can possess a Tiny or larger weapon or armor and enhance it as if it were a magic item.  The fiend can duplicate magic item powers worth up to 2,000gp per Hit Die.  For example, a Hezrou (9HD) that enhances a longsword could bestow up to 18,000gp worth of powers upon it.  It could duplicate the effect of a +3 longsword, or a +1 unholy longsword, or another combination.  A fiend that possess magic armor or a magic weapon can increase its power by the same amount.




That's the important part.  Thus, you are going to have to choose a single cohort with an ECL no higher than 17.  That would be for example:

Succubus (6HD) +6 LA +5 class levels = ECL 17 (11HD) or up to 22,000gp equivalent when she possesses something.  Meaning, she couldn't even add the equivalent of a +1 increase on an existing +7 weapon, as bringing it from +7 to +8 requires 30,000gp (98,000 -> 128,000gp).

If you could somehow get a 17HD demon that was ECL 17 (there aren't any), it would still only be 34,000gp.  Just over enough to bring your weapon to an effective +8.

Meaning your demon possessing your weapon and adding the equivalent total of +12 in special abilities is right out.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks Ferrix.  I thought that looked rather extraordinarily good, but I didn't have time to go over the math.


----------



## gabrion (Apr 21, 2005)

Isida, I wanted to make a character for this game, but I had some questions about chargen.  I know you outline stuff on the first page, but I had a question about OA.  Will you allow the Iajutsu Master PrC and will you allow a feat similar to quick draw, but for sheathing a weapon instead?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2005)

Iajutsu Master - No.  Quick Sheath - Yes.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 21, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Iajutsu Master - No.  Quick Sheath - Yes.




*Laughs* Well, seeing as iajutsu master is a no, quick sheath is going to be a very suboptimal feat


----------



## gabrion (Apr 21, 2005)

Haha...maybe I shouldn't have made my plan so obvious and she would have let it go.  Let me try to think of another use for Quick Sheath....hm, nothing is coming to mind.  A few more questions.

1) Do you allow the Ur Priest PrC?  
2) With Divine Metamagic+Persistent Spell+Nightsticks, how much abuse do you allow.  Every time I've played Epic thus far, I've found that it is often the players' job to limit their own power in order to keep things fun.  How high powered is your game.  Let me go look at the rogue gallery...
3) Thrall of Demogorgon PrC (of course I will have forsaken that foolish fiend by this time, but I think a few levels in the class would be cool).


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 21, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> Haha...maybe I shouldn't have made my plan so obvious and she would have let it go.  Let me try to think of another use for Quick Sheath....hm, nothing is coming to mind.  A few more questions.




Perhaps a 3.0 Exotic Weapon Master who carries a dozen or more weapons, drawing the right one for any given situation?



			
				gabrion said:
			
		

> 2) With Divine Metamagic+Persistent Spell+Nightsticks, how much abuse do you allow.  Every time I've played Epic thus far, I've found that it is often the players' job to limit their own power in order to keep things fun.  How high powered is your game.  Let me go look at the rogue gallery...




There are some differences of opinion as the cheese-factor of various characters.  I'd be interested to see your opinion.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 21, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> There are some differences of opinion as the cheese-factor of various characters.  I'd be interested to see your opinion.




I think I'll pass...    I would probably get discouraged and be gone before them game began.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> Haha...maybe I shouldn't have made my plan so obvious and she would have let it go.  Let me try to think of another use for Quick Sheath....hm, nothing is coming to mind.  A few more questions.
> 
> 1) Do you allow the Ur Priest PrC?



  Nope.



> 2) With Divine Metamagic+Persistent Spell+Nightsticks, how much abuse do you allow.  Every time I've played Epic thus far, I've found that it is often the players' job to limit their own power in order to keep things fun.  How high powered is your game.  Let me go look at the rogue gallery...



  I don't know what Divine Metamagic or Nightsticks are, so no go.  



> 3) Thrall of Demogorgon PrC (of course I will have forsaken that foolish fiend by this time, but I think a few levels in the class would be cool).



  Hmm... Forsaking the fiend would mean you forsake the class abilities.


----------



## gabrion (Apr 21, 2005)

Hmm...not that I want to push my luck (even though it hasn't been great so far), Ur Priest and the Divine Metamagic Feat are from the Complete Divine, so is there a particular reason they wont be allowed? 

Basically, Divine Metamagic lets you choose one metamagic feat and when you use that feat on a divine spell, you can power it with uses of turn/rebuke undead instead of raising the level of the spell. It's very "expensive" though. You have to spend a number of turn attempts equal to 1+the level increase of the metamagic feat. 

@Keleris-I did take a look at the other character, but only their level progression since I couldn't find the thread in the rogues gallery. Are these guys posted somewhere?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 21, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> Hmm...not that I want to push my luck (even though it hasn't been great so far), Ur Priest and the Divine Metamagic Feat are from the Complete Divine, so is there a particular reason they wont be allowed?




As Isida said she didn't know the feats and I know without a doubt she doesn't have the Complete Divine so that was probaly a factor...


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 21, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think I'll pass...    I would probably get discouraged and be gone before them game began.




Must you thwart my nefarious plan?  There was actually quite a lot of venom involved, so I guess I can forgive you for not wanting to dip your toe in _that_ water.  I've been kinda wondering how this first fight'll go, so I have more to judge by.

gabrion - Here is our Rogue's Gallery.  It doesn't have all the characters, and it has several who've dropped, but there you go.  In case you're wondering, Fairweather is our NPC base holder/advice groupie.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 21, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> In case you're wondering, Fairweather is our NPC base holder/advice groupie.




Naw...  I never forget one of my former character's wife... 

I see Wrahn is up to no good as usual.


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 21, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Naw...  I never forget one of my former character's wife...
> 
> I see Wrahn is up to no good as usual.




Heh.  That was more for gabrion's benefit, but there you go.

I'm not going to comment on Wrahn, stop tempting me!


----------



## gabrion (Apr 21, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> There are some differences of opinion as the cheese-factor of various characters. I'd be interested to see your opinion.




I looked though the characters and I don't see anyone who is amazingly cheesy, but I would have to see fighting tactics as well.  Wrahn has the most powerful character at first glance, Kelleris' bard is a good skill monkey, but I wonder what the ex-assassin bit is good for (who wont beat a 29 DC? fort save), and the cleric is suprisingly un-optimized.  

I'm still curious though about the players' attitudes in this game.  Is it a free-for-all power grab, or a laid-back game of balance?


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 21, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> ...Kelleris' bard is a good skill monkey, but I wonder what the ex-assassin bit is good for (who won't beat a DC 29 fort save)...?




It's just part of the character.  Like the 7 Wisdom - Arion avoids _periapts of wisdom_ and such because he feels that they change his personality too much.  Though, I should note that the save DC isn't utterly useless - it's just crap against, er, the carefully-built characters we've got here.  It would possibly work against certain CR 30ish monsters.  Besides, I did get some bonus feats out of the deal from swapping out the SA dice.

I see the Assassin levels as the 30th-level equivalent of dropping skill points into a "useless" Craft or Knowledge skill for flavor, basically.

*shrug*  It's just not a completely optimized character - it's pretty close to how powerful I think a 30th-level character _should_ be, if you wanted my opinion.  Arion had one level in 3.0 Swashbuckler earlier that I dropped to cut down on the cheese factor.  I've also avoided items of continuous _true seeing_, _bracers of armor of heavy fortification_, a permanent _touchsight_ item, and a few other things I think just reek of cheddar.



			
				gabrion said:
			
		

> I'm still curious though about the players' attitudes in this game.  Is it a free-for-all power grab, or a laid-back game of balance?




Opinions vary.  I tried to make it the latter by being careful making my character, though.  That's the kind of game I'd _like_ to play.

Oh, and I think Sigrun may surprise you - Constructors didn't really get any weaker under the _XPH_ rules, and they were disgustingly deadly before.  Check out his proposed first turn, if you don't believe me.


----------



## gabrion (Apr 21, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Oh, and I think Sigrun may surprise you - Constructors didn't really get any weaker under the _XPH_ rules, and they were disgustingly deadly before.  Check out his proposed first turn, if you don't believe me.




Ya, I didn't comment on the Psion cause I'm really bad at guessing their power level. Very powerful is usually a good gues though. 

@ Isida-It was pointed out that you do not have Complete Divine, so if this is the reason for not allowing certain material from there, would it help if I gave you a write up of the Ur Priest?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2005)

I have the Ur-Priest in its Book of Vile Darkness incarnation.  It scares me mightily and would make the DM cry.  No Ur-Priest please.


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 21, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think I'll pass...    I would probably get discouraged and be gone before them game began.





Does that mean you are not going to be playing?  I think that would be a shame, I would enjoy playing in another game with you.



			
				Gabrion said:
			
		

> I'm still curious though about the players' attitudes in this game. Is it a free-for-all power grab, or a laid-back game of balance?




Perhaps this will help you understand my reason for playing the game.  I have always viewed role playing games as a type of cooperative story telling.  The war game aspect of it is secondary to me.  (ie the stats and combat)


----------



## gabrion (Apr 21, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I have the Ur-Priest in its Book of Vile Darkness incarnation. It scares me mightily and would make the DM cry. No Ur-Priest please.




LOL...Well as long as you have a reason then I have no qualms with your ruling. I just wanted to make sure it wasn't because of lack of familiarity. You didn't say anything about Divine Metamagic though...does it sound so bad?

So I'm thinking of putting together a Thri-Keen (SS) Monk 2/Cleric 7/Sacred Fist 10/Kensai 8
Sacred Fist is also from CD though, so I don't know at this point if you are allowing anything from that book. Let me know before I commence number crunching.

@Wrahn-That helps. My character will be fun to play and will be able to hold his own, but I'll lay off the cheese if we can all promise to actually tell a story.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2005)

Divine Metamagic - I approve this.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 21, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Rikandur, you are going to need Epic Leadership to get a cohort who is above ECL 17, and even at your level with your Charisma bonus, at best you would get *one ECL 21 cohort* with the Epic Leadership feat.
> 
> Ah... after re-reading the Possession section in the BoVD, you can't add such a massive bonus via your demon servants.




Sindol doesn't qualify for Epic Leadership. And I'm not using Possesion rules from BoVD,  , but fiendish PrC from "Fiend Folio" named FIend of Possesion. And this part about flexible bonuses is truly the most powergaming thinge I had done with Sindol. :\ 



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> That's the important part.  Thus, you are going to have to choose a single cohort with an ECL no higher than 17.




Read, again. They are slaves more than anything else. Guess why I bought for them Slave Rings and Fanatic's Collars ? Guys are dominated by Sindol. He is CE, wich mean that concept of trust is alien/forgotten to him.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Meaning your demon possessing your weapon and adding the equivalent total of +12 in special abilities is right out.




Not neccesarily. I submit it to Isida's ruling ... but if You guys have such problems with my combo ... I must admit it is deadly ... I will make changes. I want to enjoy gameplay, not to be always pointed out as the one who powergames at all cost.  

DM, I will then get rid of "cohorts" ... sigh, and change extra feat accordingly into Mounted Combat. Suddenly freed cash will go into ... Pumped Up figurine of wondrous power, Obsidian Steed. Ok ?

And I will change several enchantments possesed by mu bow ... Get rid of Strength Sapping and leave something Baneful. I will update/edit everything.  



			
				Kelleris said:
			
		

> Sindol - You're so far away (I assume by 2800' you mean "as far as possible to retain line of sight and make myself heard") that you haven't got a chance at seeing through my Disguise.  Note that you're well out of _true seeing_ range, so the DC is 105 with the magical component.




Agg !!!   Didn't I made it clear ? Sindol wasn't in Endless Falls for aeons ! So even if he would see trough Arion's disguise, he wouldn't reckognise him. I just pointed out that with natural 20 Sindol spotted and reckognised Melavarn from description he squezzed from  some unfortunate berk. OK ?  

And I think he might reckognise Githyanki ... as githyanki. That's all, and with his superior intellect (He is genius after all) he would rather easily point out those who are suposed to be wizards or warriors. Staves and knives, respectively.

Kel ... I respect outrageous level of Arion's skills and don't try to beat them with my puny enchantements. Sindol isn't that perceptive/close enough to see magic or "truth". 

And one more thing, how much Spot Arion have to reckognise Sindol right away ?!? 2800' is about 800 metres ! And ... Sindol is _blurred_. Besides, to be heard that away by someone he would have to roar like dragon. He don't have the lungs for it.   



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Have to say that's a really creative way to use a leadership feat, and a +6 enhancement bonus to a weapon is worth an incredible amount once you get into bonuses over +10. Although you actually priced it incorrectly, since a +7 enhancement bonus weapon is priced differently from a +1 enhancement bonus w/ +6 special abilities weapon, 980k gp vs. 98k as one is epic and the other one is not.




Thank You for praising my Char. 

Did You read what else Mace of Ruin could do ? Criticals against Undead and Constructs as well as bypassing all Damage Reductions ? Even this of Demilich or Barbarian. If this quality ins't epic then I don't know what is.  



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm walking in on this a little late but enhancement bonus do not stack, at least as far as I remember its been awhile, so are you replacing a weaker enchantment with a +6 or enchanting a non magic weapon ?




It is irrevelant now, boo hoo, sob, sob.   Echem, Sin would have to shot guys twice as much as I was hoping for.  

Isida,as I see that everyone have problems with SIndol so I changed him a bit. Will update soon.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 21, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Does that mean you are not going to be playing?  I think that would be a shame, I would enjoy playing in another game with you.




Ahhh thanks!    No I'm going to play, though with the number of evil character we have running around it looks like I'll have to do something slightly different my original intended to do...  (Divine Grace I love thee)

So anyhow, I'll work something up and it won't be nearly as powerful as everyone else's character but hey it’s rememberable that’s all that matters*. 

* but still expect me to gripe and moan when my character isn’t as useful as the rest.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 21, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Read, again. They are slaves more than anything else. Guess why I bought for them Slave Rings and Fanatic's Collars ? Guys are dominated by Sindol. He is CE, wich mean that concept of trust is alien/forgotten to him.




I'm a bit perturbed by a character having three ECL 29 "slaves" at his constant disposal.


----------



## gabrion (Apr 21, 2005)

Isida-One more rules clarification.  You hadn't heard of nightsticks, so I thought I would explain/ask about them.  A nightstick is a rod from Libris Mortis that costs 7500 gold and allows the use to turn/rebuke undead an extra 4x per day.  Does this sound acceptable?  Also as I said before, my character uses a PrC from CD, so let me know if I need to do a write up for you.  Thanks.


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 21, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> And one more thing, how much Spot Arion have to reckognise Sindol right away ?!? 2800' is about 800 metres ! And ... Sindol is _blurred_. Besides, to be heard that away by someone he would have to roar like dragon. He don't have the lungs for it.




I interpreted your post to mean that you were announcing your presence, either verbally or by shooting someone.  More likely the latter, I suppose.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 21, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> I interpreted your post to mean that you were announcing your presence, either verbally or by shooting someone.  More likely the latter, I suppose.




Chmm ? Sindol isn't demon or devil ...  
But dissapearing between eyeblinks give him all that he needed to cross the fine line between agressive thoughts and agressive acts. From his, misguided, point of view Githyanki did something with foolinsh wizard ... Maybe it is them, maybe not. Killing someone would certainly improve elf's mood.  

And one more thing about Arion, Your display of him ... expertly preparing flawless blattleplans, and later spoiling them with his own stupidity. Amusing ! He will cause my elf several gray hair, and according to DM's rule, me too in devising reasons why he didn't killed Kietsudoki for relaxation.  

Brother Shatterstone, why Sindol's character troubles You ? :\ 
And look on this from this point of view: My elf is almost useless without ranged weapon, Rhaveon is almost useless outside meele ... Our characters are higly specialized, from my point of view. Of course we are lacking any real spellslinger and with that many players dropping group consist now of Meele Specialist Fighter, Range Specialist Fighter (My boy !  ), Psionic Summoner, and other psionic someone (I have no idea of what Su'ryu the  Red is capable sorry.) and our world famous liar Rouge Type of someone. Wizard and Cleric "slots" are empty. At least it is how much I know. 

Ferrix, Um i did it only to expand my former buffs's lifespan in barrage of arcane fire. Now I get rid of them, is Sindol more stomachable ? 

...  ...

I'm sorry but I feel little edgy, seeing all my fiendish plans about Sindol dominating combats flying trough the chimney along with several tactics. Obsidian Steed is so much less impressive than fully fledged Nightmare Cauchemar ...Soul Eater.   

Isida, what in the Ur-Priest you found so scary ? This PrC have all disadvantages of clerics along with loss of many inherent clerical bonuses. Steal Spellike ability ? To abuse these poor summoned Efreeti ? No problem, just enlight the player that he have to pay XP cost anyway. 
That Ur-Priest would rampage here and there abusing his stolen deific energies ? He could be denied divine energy too ... say, god spot someone leeching on him/her and alarmed his buddies ... so no divine spells for now. Unless from the sponsorship by Fiend of Blasphemy who have his whip on unruly servitors.   

Life of Ur-Priest is very dangerous, gods dislike thieves like all robbed people. Paladins will chase them like demons, noone will offer them protection from abuse ... noone will ever shelter one. Especially another Ur-Priest, for fear of discovery. Ur-priest might find shelter among Vasharan people ... Whee, it is just like elf asking Drow to guard his sleep.


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 21, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> And one more thing about Arion, Your display of him ... expertly preparing flawless blattleplans, and later spoiling them with his own stupidity. Amusing ! He will cause my elf several gray hair, and according to DM's rule, me too in devising reasons why he didn't killed Kietsudoku for relaxation.




_My_ stupidity, not Arion's.  I got confused as to which post was the Lich-Queen one and which the Tiamat one.

And you probably won't kill him because he's a slippery weasel - I can't really beat anyone else in a fair fight, but I'm confident that I can escape from any of you, if it comes to that.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 21, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Of course we are lacking any real spellslinger and with that many players dropping group consist now of Meele Specialist Fighter, Range Specialist Fighter (My boy !  ), Psionic Summoner, and other psionic someone (I have no idea of what Su'ryu the  Red is capable sorry.) and our world famous liar Rouge Type of someone. Wizard and Cleric "slots" are empty. At least it is how much I know.




Actually Sigrun still stands pretty solidly as a "spellslinger".  Think empowered-twinned-distintegrates fully augmented with his ray boosting mark (62d6*2 per ray), or other nasty thoughts.  Although we are really specialized in general, the only thing Sigrun generally has a hard time with is area of attack powers (he's only got one or two), definately something I might pick up in the following level.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 21, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> _My_ stupidity, not Arion's.  I got confused as to which post was the Lich-Queen one and which the Tiamat one.
> 
> And you probably won't kill him because he's a slippery weasel - I can't really beat anyone else in a fair fight, but I'm confident that I can escape from any of you, if it comes to that.




Chum, I pointed at him out of respect for You as fellow Player.  
And what's fair fight ? For my elf it is when he slits someone's throat or shots him in the sleep. Arion is ninja not paladin. Ok guys, who will have grudge against me if I relase my frustration on poor Githyanki ? 

Ferrix Heh, and that's why I were considering seriously buying cloak of SR/PR 60 for half million gp. Your Psion is *SCARY* ! But any surviwing Githyanki will becam Sindol's slave. Would You mind help in painless ...  ... change of their attiude ? I'm aiming especially towards githyanki archer. Sindol need someone who will tell him how great he is, etc. etc. just by allowing people breathe more. Ego problems of CE guys.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 21, 2005)

Just to be a nice guy Rikandur, you vastly overpriced your bow of ruin.

Math for you:
+7 mace of ruin (1,000,312gp) - +7 enhancement bonus (980,000gp) - masterwork mace (312gp) = ruin ability (20,000gp).
+1 collision, distance, sonic burst, vile weapon is a +1 weapon with +6 in special abilities (which is priced differently from a +7 epic weapon).  Your bow costs 98,000gp (+1 weapon w/+6 in special abilities) + 1,000gp (+6 mighty masterwork composite longbow) + 20,000gp (ruin ability) = 119,000gp.

Thus you save 1,001,000gp - 119,000gp = 882,000gp.  Don't spend it all in one place now, ya hear? 

Also the ruin ability let's you critical hit objects and constructs, however that doesn't include undead.  Although ignoring all DR is still a nice bonus.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 21, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Ferrix Heh, and that's why I were considering seriously buying cloak of SR/PR 60 for half million gp. Your Psion is *SCARY* !




That's sort of funny, although Isida basically said to try not to go so overboard with items like Cloaks of Resistance 60 or such things, it was already shot down once.

Anything that would make Isida cry is basically out.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 21, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Just to be a nice guy Rikandur, you vastly overpriced your bow of ruin.
> 
> Math for you:
> +7 mace of ruin (1,000,312gp) - +7 enhancement bonus (980,000gp) - masterwork mace (312gp) = ruin ability (20,000gp).
> ...




Not big deal, undead are rather low on HP's anyway. But ... Sindol could shot down even GOD ! If someone would keep angry Power at bay for moment.   

Yess sir. But ... I want to have flying castle, someday. When Isida would get used to outrageous things done by our heroes. God ! I just rolled up Dmg caused by Sindol in one round, 150 pts against spellslinger is a lot of punishment. Imagine with all my cheats double this amount ! Heh. I wish my Frenzied Berserkers were that deadly.  

And I understand that DM didn't checked how my stuff works combined within deadly combo that Sindol is. Apologies Isida, my usual way of dealing with unbalanced Chars was sending them to dead-book.     
I hurried and didn't thought out Sindol, thinking from non-epic point of view. Now, while he attacked Githyanki all alone, I'm going to check how though he really is and gain some meansure of tactics possible.
Um, did I apologised You DM ? Well, I apologise again. Sindol might torture all who would submit to him, anyway. He disbelives volontuary confessions.  

Acha ! DM, githyanki should scatter and dive for some cover ... Then look around for assiliant. I'm tactician nazi sometimes and volontuary propose my insights to spice up combats. 
Did my suspicion that Diplomat is generally in charge, when Queen isn't interfering ? I think that when githyanki would spot him and identify threat, they would brew some response. Like putting defenses against arrows, unless they have way of knowing how useless this is, in wich case I would put up on their place Wall of Force or two to shield them and give them pause to discuss tactic/recive orders from the Queen. Just my thought, I think that elf is out of range of inmediate retribution save strongly Metamagicked spells/Powers. Anyone charging will write death mark on his forehead, Githyanki know that. Teleportation, could be an option albeit risky one, they don't know about any defenses this lone archer have. He is mad or extremly potent. Just my try in Githyanki skin ... I'm not suggesting anything or proposing. Barely small help in gratiude to Our DM.   

If they have something that would slay Sindol outright, cool my bad, and next one will be Soulblade ! 

One more thing, as Sindol can, as standard action shoot his volley of death ... all those used up feats give finally some result, how You feel about him making this twice ?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 21, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone, why Sindol's character troubles You ? :\




As far as I know none of the characters bother me...  I'm simply not going with my first idea cause it was a paladin and we have evil characters within the party and I *will* RP my character without metagaming it...  "He's a fellow PC we're suppose to see eye to eye enough for us to function."



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> I'm a bit perturbed by a character having three ECL 29 "slaves" at his constant disposal.




I'm a bit perturbed also...  It seems like they should easily be able to rise up and conquer their common enemy. (aka master.)

If someone would be kind enough to give me a list of the inactive players I'll SBlock their character sheets in the RG to make it easier for all to figure out who's still in the game.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 21, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> As far as I know none of the characters bother me...  I'm simply not going with my first idea cause it was a paladin and we have evil characters within the party and I *will* RP my character without metagaming it...  "He's a fellow PC we're suppose to see eye to eye enough for us to function."
> 
> I'm a bit perturbed also...  It seems like they should easily be able to rise up and conquer their common enemy. (aka master.)
> 
> If someone would be kind enough to give me a list of the inactive players I'll SBlock their character sheets in the RG to make it easier for all to figure out who's still in the game.




Now Sindol is all alone, nobody conspiring against Master anymore. 

Paladin ? I see no problem, only heavy RP possibilities even within DM's borders, like Sindol when Pal discoveries how misguided the elf is ... Explains his truth patiently to this stupid, naive fool who daydreams all the time. Or Paladin explaining and trying to save elf's soul.
Of course first whe would have to find common ground, like person known and respected by both of them, to not jump to each other's throats verbally all the time.  

Such person known to each of them could be Tsunami, LG Exalted Maug Fighter that I created several months ago and lost feelings for ... playing this Char. Sindol hates and grudgingly respects his former tutor, who was straigh and hard as stone in it's beliefs. If You wish read Alternate's Rogue Gallery, and imagine where/how Your paladin could met with nymph-shaped war "goddes".   

Don't forget that Sindol wasn't in Endless Falls for several thousands of years, so his Epic Reputation is mostly about his dreadful exploits on the battlefields of Blood War. Carnage that was scary even for fiends. 

I give You active Players posted in RG: Ferrix, Zack, Kelleris, Wrahn, Rikandur Azebol. Hope I dont forget someone.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 21, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> I give You active Players posted in RG: Ferrix, Zack, Kelleris, Wrahn, Rikandur Azebol. Hope I dont forget someone.




Cool, I work on SBlocking everyone else then...


----------



## Cathoi (Apr 21, 2005)

Do you still have room for another player?


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 22, 2005)

I should probably take this opportunity to point out Rahveon is a Holy Liberator.  He is not a paladin, but he spent some 50 years wandering the world, righting wrongs.  He is not bound by a hard set of ethics like a paladin so he is willing to stomach using some of you for the greater good, but if someone goes off on a psychotic killing spree the blood of the innocent will be avenged.  Rahveon's sword has earned it's name.  

This is not a condemnation on anyone, just a simple warning.  Isida has asked us to play nice so if you feel the urge to murder some innocent person, then make sure Rahveon never finds out about it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> This is not a condemnation on anyone, just a simple warning.  Isida has asked us to play nice so if you feel the urge to murder some innocent person, then make sure Rahveon never finds out about it.




Maybe I should warn that I am looking at a paladin...  :\ 

Wrahn, hey that Holy Liberator?  What book is it in?

Edit: Found.   (Complete Divine pg. 46)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2005)

Cathoi, I do have room for another player.  What kind of character were you thinking of?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Edit: Found.   (Complete Divine pg. 46)





Err...  I mean Defenders of the Faith pg. 58 right?


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 22, 2005)

Yeah since Isida doesn't have the Complete Divine, DotF is the source I used.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Yeah since Isida doesn't have the Complete Divine, DotF is the source I used.




Cool.  Did you get my email by chance?  It was the old address I had from the days of "Brave New Planes" so it might have been out of date.


----------



## Cathoi (Apr 22, 2005)

It looks as if you gents are lacking seriously in healing, so I was poring over the idea of an Adu'ja (from Dragon #317) Druid/Risen Martyr. It/he once considered itself a caretaker of sorts for the Endless Falls, but was annihilated almost utterly when your gods brought about the Wellsprings destruction. My characters purpose as a Risen Martyr, as far as he sees it, is to act as shepard and protector to any who have been touched by the Endless Falls. The Adu'ja believes it was sent back from paradise for this purpose specifically. 
Regardless of whether or not it actually is sent from the heavens to right the wrong is of no consequense to my character, as my character is more then a little barmy.  Now maybe this is from "growing" too long under the Endless Falls, maybe it's because the Adu'ja spent nearly the entirety of its own existence wandering in dreamscapes. The dreams of Gaurdinial Exemplars too be exact. It's quite possible that the Adu'ja's derrangement comes from the crucible of energy that broke the Falls themselves. However should the Adu'ja be alerted to the fact that he/it is really no more then a cosmic mistake...it would probably proove fatal for the newly Risen Martyr. His lightly be played insanities will be a Messiah Complex and a slight paranoia of flame.  Level selection will probably be druid 20/Sentinel of Bharri 7/Risen Martyr 1, and the Adu'ja ECL of 2. I also plan on taking vow of poverty and spells from Complete Divine, if you allow them.

*Edited for clarity


----------



## gabrion (Apr 22, 2005)

So I'm putting together a character for you to review and this is what I have come up with so far. 

Thri Keen (non-psionic)
Monk 1/Cleric 6/Sacred Fist 10/Cleric 6/Kensai 4

I need to know it this basic build will work before I spend too much time with stats.  If I get a green light I can throw him together (lol...as if that works at this level).  Thanks.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 22, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> I should probably take this opportunity to point out Rahveon is a Holy Liberator.  He is not a paladin, but he spent some 50 years wandering the world, righting wrongs.  He is not bound by a hard set of ethics like a paladin so he is willing to stomach using some of you for the greater good, but if someone goes off on a psychotic killing spree the blood of the innocent will be avenged.  Rahveon's sword has earned it's name.
> 
> This is not a condemnation on anyone, just a simple warning.  Isida has asked us to play nice so if you feel the urge to murder some innocent person, then make sure Rahveon never finds out about it.




To waste Sindol's time in killing meaningless sheep ? He isn't demon to be that whimsy.  But he might not like Rhaveon, just feelings of person who dislike nosy guys. 

Besides, my elf is a hunter of sorts, and those who pose no challenge aren't worth his time. So, innocent bystanders who keep low profile and don't attack my Char are perfectly safe from his attention.  

Cathoi, incredible concept ! Wonder what opinion would Your PC have about mylef ?  



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Just to be a nice guy Rikandur, you vastly overpriced your bow of ruin.
> 
> Math for you:
> +7 mace of ruin (1,000,312gp) - +7 enhancement bonus (980,000gp) - masterwork mace (312gp) = ruin ability (20,000gp).
> ...




I apologise, Ferrix. Overlooked this post earlier. Yep,You are right ... Sindol can "shot down" andamantite castle !  

Um, could You advice me on other matter ? I'm going to not give up Cauchemar Nightmare Steed so easily, and I need some advice about pricing of Figurine of Wondrous Power that would do the trick.    
In similiar way to Wyrm Rod, but without character limitation. 
My first thought is "X 20" base price of Obsidian Steed that would give 570,000 gp. Isn't it too low/too much ?


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 22, 2005)

Cathoi said:
			
		

> I also plan on taking vow of poverty and spells from Complete Divine, if you allow them.




A few things here, if I remember correctly, Isida has previously disallowed Vow of Poverty.  This is actually the only sane thing to do, because there is no epic progression for it and expanding it out (I have seen people try) does not adquetely adjust for Epic power.  Second she doesn't have the Complete Divine, so those spells are out, but as I recall a lot of those spells are just reprints from older sources, so if you have defends of the faith and the like you may want to check there.

Lastly as a side note, Isida has previously allowed alternate rules from the Unearthed Arcana which allow you to buy off level adjustment with experience points.  Others can explain it better than I (since I don't have the book), but with the few extra experience that Isida gave us, you can buy off one of your level adjusts.



BS,

I sent you a reply.



			
				Rikandur said:
			
		

> To waste Sindol's time in killing meaningless sheep ? He isn't demon to be that whimsy.  But he might not like Rhaveon, just feelings of person who dislike nosy guys.




Are you making fun of Rahveon's trunk?


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 22, 2005)

Nope Wrahn, I like elephants. 

But paladin-type guys are, from fiction and many players that I had misfortune to DM/play with the ones who almost constantly feel self justified to walk into someone with shoes first, and when he didn't listen with axe. "Only evil don't listen to reason, and I slay evil."

Example ? Sailors harrasing barmaids, including those new to the proffesion, right ? Without paladin intervention all is as it was yesterday, maybe fev people get bruised if bar fight start.
Paladin walks in and tells them what they have to do.  They tell him where he can put his words, or completly ignore the madman. In ensuring bar fight, knives go to work ... and results in catastrophe. Did good intent of paladin mean something to people he killed ? I doubt so.Did it helped harassed young barmaid ? No, she was probably fired thanks to knight in shining armor who moved his three letters forward.

I have personal grudge against such behaviors, and that's why I alvays watch with suspicion paladin-type guys. Never the less sometimes they get what they ask for.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Lastly as a side note, Isida has previously allowed alternate rules from the Unearthed Arcana which allow you to buy off level adjustment with experience points.  Others can explain it better than I (since I don't have the book), but with the few extra experience that Isida gave us, you can buy off one of your level adjusts.




Cool...  I doubt it will help with my Massive ECL.  (How many XP did we get?  Enough to play around with anything "cool" or what not?

Here are the rules you where talking about: Reducing Level Adjustments




			
				Wrahn said:
			
		

> BS, I sent you a reply.




Thank you, and I sent you one more...  




			
				Wrahn said:
			
		

> I have personal grudge against such behaviors, and that's why I alvays watch with suspicion paladin-type guys. Never the less sometimes they get what they ask for.




The Holy Liberator has no such rules for your example...  but I imagine we'll be eyeing each other suspiciously anyhow.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 22, 2005)

Sindol doesn't eye someone suspiciously. He was too long in war to retain "civilian" CE creatures spirit. He expects everybody to be hostile, since he is used to hostility. And is bored with killing. Even CE critters could be bored with their "fun".  

So, who Your paladin would be Brother Shatterstone ? 

One more thing ! Isida, I apologise for constant nagging.  
I know that I'm obnoxious to the extreme ...   , but can I have Cauchemar Nightmare Statuette, working similiar to Wyrm Rod, for 570,000 gp ? I took base price for Obsidian Steed and multipled it by 20 ... and Ferrix did explained to me why I overpriced Sindol's bow. Wich leaves me with extra cash, if You permits. If not, there is no problem I will just have to move Sindol's three letters in search of some treasure.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> So, who Your paladin would be Brother Shatterstone ?




I have no desire to play a Paladin...  and my character is in progress.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 22, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I have no desire to play a Paladin...  and my character is in progress.




Who ? Who ? Epic Frenzied Berserker troll ?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Who ? Who ? Epic Frenzied Berserker troll ?




  No, no, but I do like that idea...  but I rarely give previews of my characters.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool...  I doubt it will help with my Massive ECL.  (How many XP did we get?  Enough to play around with anything "cool" or what not?




Nevermind I don't need to know if we got extra XP to play around with...  I still have a "few" levels to go before my character can think about buying of Level Adjustments.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 22, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No, no, but I do like that idea...  but I rarely give previews of my characters.




Yikes !  
Okay, that was just enthusiasm filled silly nagging ... minute of silence ... Any clue ?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Any clue ?




Only that I rarely do more common things and that I suspect that none of the players would ever guess what I've got lined up but everything is in the above sources that Isida listed.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Only that I rarely do more common things and that I suspect that none of the players would ever guess what I've got lined up but everything is in the above sources that Isida listed.



:: pops in ::

Ooo, ooo, I know! I know!

::runs away before Brother Shatterstone can catch him::


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ooo, ooo, I know! I know!




You're not a player though...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You're not a player though...



 Not in this game at least   I knew I couldn't help myself but do something min/maxish making a pregen epic character, so I didn't sign up.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not in this game at least   I knew I couldn't help myself but do something min/maxish making a pregen epic character, so I didn't sign up.



Aye, I hear you…  I don’t think my character will compete with the others cause I simply don’t think like that, though I do have moments of brilliance, but my character sheet is starting to look a little gaudy.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Isida, arms and equipment pg. 15, the Dastana.  Will you allow us to enchant them like normal shields/armor?  (I’m not looking at using a shield.)

Also, check the other thing and/or your PMs.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2005)

No enchanting Dastanas.  Too much potential for abuse.


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 22, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Only that I rarely do more common things and that I suspect that none of the players would ever guess what I've got lined up but everything is in the above sources that Isida listed.




Are you playing a half-Axiomatic Tendriculous Cosmic Descryer?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2005)

Nope, or an air element gelatinous cube juggernaut.  Pity.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Are you playing a half-Axiomatic Tendriculous Cosmic Descryer?




 I'm not even sure what that is...    



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Nope, or an air element gelatinous cube juggernaut.  Pity.




It's hardly a pity!     At least in my mind. 

(replied)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> No enchanting Dastanas.  Too much potential for abuse.





You're so mean to me...     (Cool.  Thanks for the quick reply!)


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 23, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> No enchanting Dastanas.  Too much potential for abuse.




You know Isida, you could quick fix Dastanas by just saying they give a shield bonus to AC, thus they won't stack with shields and actually take up an extra slot (bracers).


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 23, 2005)

Ferrix's solution to the dastana problem seems reasonable to me.  Or, alternatively, I suppose Shatterstone can wear a "buckler" that's cosmetically a dastana.

Also, how did Sindol do 150+ damage as a standard action, if this is a surprise round?  And hit two people with 5 arrows between them?  Manyshot is limited to one person within 30 feet.  _Hail of arrows_ would hit all of them once, and I think it's a full-round action to use.  Sindol also has two I've never heard of, Swarm of Arrows and Uncanny Accuracy.  Are those how he's doing that?  And what's this "AAEB" book?    I thought Rikandur's character was pretty straightforward, but now I'm confused.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 23, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Ferrix's solution to the dastana problem seems reasonable to me.  Or, alternatively, I suppose Shatterstone can wear a "buckler" that's cosmetically a dastana.
> 
> Also, how did Sindol do 150+ damage as a standard action, if this is a surprise round?  And hit two people with 5 arrows between them?  Manyshot is limited to one person within 30 feet.  _Hail of arrows_ would hit all of them once, and I think it's a full-round action to use.  Sindol also has two I've never heard of, Swarm of Arrows and Uncanny Accuracy.  Are those how he's doing that?  And what's this "AAEB" book?    I thought Rikandur's character was pretty straightforward, but now I'm confused.




Point by Point, Kelleris. My chars alvays are straighforward from mechanics point of view. I'm alvays messing with their personalities. 

Arcane Archer Epic Bonus feat.   Swarm of Arrows is Epic feat.

SWARM OF ARROWS [EPIC]
Prerequisites: Dex 23, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Weapon Focus (type of bow used). 
Benefit: As a full-round action, the character may fire an arrow at his or her full base attack bonus at each opponent within 30 feet. 

UNCANNY ACCURACY [EPIC]
Prerequisites: Dex 21, base attack bonus +11, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Improved Precise Shot, Spot 20 ranks. 
Benefit: The character’s ranged attacks ignore the miss chance granted to targets by total concealment.  The character must aim his or her attacks at the correct square to gain advantage of this feat. 
Normal: Without this feat, characters suffer a 50% miss chance when making a ranged attack against a target with total concealment.

Clear now ? And I wasn't dividing shots ... Isida did. I aimed for spellcaster-looking guy. 
As You can see, Sindol missed.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2005)

Oops.  My bad, didn't see who you were targeting.  I'll go edit here in a bit.  Which spellcaster were you aiming for?  There are two.


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 23, 2005)

Oh, so that was a Manyshot?  Do you have a feat or item that lets you do it at this range (quite a bit further than the usual maximum)?

Interesting choice of Swarm of Arrows.  You have a claerly superior 1/day ability from Arcane Archer (_hail of arrows_) - I guess Swarm is there to make that ability more reliable?


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 23, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Oops.  My bad, didn't see who you were targeting.  I'll go edit here in a bit.  Which spellcaster were you aiming for?  There are two.




No problem DM !  I was rather amused than angry, since I know that at this range Sindol is capable of killing them all without much a sweat. But I would like to discuss one tactic with You that Your division of shots given me. Did Sindol is entirely capable of distinguishing state of health of his targets ? I mean ... with such expertise in Archery he should be capable of crippling them to very low health and reaiming to healthier targets before killing.

This sinister plan would include sacrifices of them to dark powers ! Maybe except women ... Sindol would sacrifice everything to restore Endless Falls. Would not flinch even from most horrible action ... during long years of constant wars and battles he lost compassion entirely, for himself or others.   

I think, that Kelleris wisely pointed out something to self gloating drunked fool, me ... (look below). Sindol will return to reality. DM, Rapid Shot then wich mean just 2 arrows on this distance unless Githyanki move closer. Much closer. Will edit my post accordingly. Wich one spellslinger ? The one wich isn't is a woman.  

And will write next turn of Sindol's actions. DM, I will repeat my question: Can Sindol use 2 Standard Actions in a round, to shot twice with Rapid Shot ? In all it will be 4 arrows as a full attack action's. I apologise again for unfamiliarity with limits of my char.   



			
				Kelleris said:
			
		

> Oh, so that was a Manyshot? Do you have a feat or item that lets you do it at this range (quite a bit further than the usual maximum)?
> 
> Interesting choice of Swarm of Arrows. You have a claerly superior 1/day ability from Arcane Archer (hail of arrows) - I guess Swarm is there to make that ability more reliable?




1/day ability wouldn't save Your skin with these fev millions of lemures/drethes/other ugly stuff charging. Sindol could wipe out entire armies of weak opponents. Mostly due to infinite amount of arrows. Guess why is he named Demon of Slaughter ?  

And thank You for reminding me of range of Manyshot.    I'm so ashamed that I'm going to bleed to death from my cheeks.  

Ach, Kel, don't blame Yourself if You think that Melvaran's dissaperance caused Sindol to attack githyanki. They would stat fighting anyway after brief conversation.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2005)

Nope, can't do two standard actions in a round.  There's only one standard action in a round.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 23, 2005)

Roger DM.


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 23, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Ach, Kel, don't blame Yourself if You think that Melvaran's dissaperance caused Sindol to attack githyanki. They would stat fighting anyway after brief conversation.




Heh.  I'm hardly blaming myself, I did that on purpose.  With the extra-bonus that it looks like you're doing your own thing that I have nothing to do with.  Now I'm going to swipe Qu'var and see if I can't renegotiate over the corpses of the githyanki.


----------



## Cathoi (Apr 24, 2005)

Everything thing I put in my last post about my character ideas, disregard it, I had a strike of (a kind of) inspiration.  The idea for my character is a Fallen (from chaos) Entropic Tulani Paladin (8), yes I realize there's all kinds of contradiction.  His details still need to be meshed out, but I believe I have enough to start playing him.  If (as I figure) you need more information I will be happy to provide it, but I need a word as to whether or not I can start posting in the IG thread?


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 24, 2005)

Details, Cathoi, details.    

You have now only to wait for DM's verdict. But if Your critter isn't completly tear causing, In my limited personal opinion   it would be cool.

Could You give some ... more clues about who/what Your Pal is ? 

Heh, but expect Malveran, false personality of Arion that I again remind that Sindol have no idea that it is just a fake, to be ruthlessly questioned. And I think that dropping githyanki to almost negative HP, before sindol comes closer to grace them with words ... should from his CE point of view show how nice he is by sparing them just for all their money and all info he wants. And if they beg him convicingly he might even keep his word and let them live ! 

Otherwise ... reason would say to not leave living, humbled enemy behind for he/she will seek revenge. And why bother himself with them again ?   But scene where Arion left the Githyanki ,in his near perfect guise of death wishing wizard, so ... so ... impertinent !


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2005)

Cathoi said:
			
		

> If (as I figure) you need more information I will be happy to provide it, but I need a word as to whether or not I can start posting in the IG thread?




I'm not the DM, not even close by any stretch of the imagination, but you really should have a good framework for your character just to make sure it really will work…

Also note that a paladin will cause issues in this party and I changed my character around to account for this. :\


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 24, 2005)

It depends on how patient this paladin would be. Misguided fools like Arion need a lot of patience ... 
And dangerous fools like Sindol, it need patience that only true saints have !


----------



## Cathoi (Apr 24, 2005)

Rikandur, imagine a paladin in the Bleak Cabal.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm not the DM, not even close by any stretch of the imagination, but you really should have a good framework for your character just to make sure it really will work…




The character personality and history is finished, but I'm worried I might not have the ECL buyback rules mastered, and I need to make sure with Isida that the concept isn't to out there, though considering what I've read I doubt it will be exempt on account of its..uniqueness.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Also note that a paladin will cause issues in this party and I changed my character around to account for this. :\




I know, and you have my condolences for your sacrifice, but I built this characters personality with the facts of this cast in mind.  I seriously doubt he'll get in the way as far as alignment issues and group stability are concerned.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> It depends on how patient this paladin would be.




Not really it depends upon if their going to do evil acts that force the paladin’s hand.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Cathoi said:
			
		

> Rikandur, imagine a paladin in the Bleak Cabal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Just for reference:



			
				Paladin Class Descriptions said:
			
		

> Associates: While she may adventure with characters of any good or neutral alignment, a paladin will never knowingly associate with evil characters, nor will she continue an association with someone who consistently offends her moral code.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2005)

Cathoi said:
			
		

> The character personality and history is finished, but I'm worried I might not have the ECL buyback rules mastered...




What's your total ECL? (I can help)



			
				Cathoi said:
			
		

> and I need to make sure with Isida that the concept isn't to out there, though considering what I've read I doubt it will be exempt on account of its..uniqueness.




Well mine is rather also …  well unique...  so I think you’ll be safe in that regard.  (Wrahn his uniqueness mastered though.  )




			
				Cathoi said:
			
		

> I know, and you have my condolences for your sacrifice, but I built this characters personality with the facts of this cast in mind.  I seriously doubt he'll get in the way as far as alignment issues and group stability are concerned.


----------



## Cathoi (Apr 24, 2005)

18 HD Outsider, +2 Entropic, +10 Tulani, lvl 8 Paladin.  Thanks


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 24, 2005)

Cathoi said:
			
		

> Everything thing I put in my last post about my character ideas, disregard it, I had a strike of (a kind of) inspiration.  The idea for my character is a Fallen (from chaos) Entropic Tulani Paladin (8), yes I realize there's all kinds of contradiction.  His details still need to be meshed out, but I believe I have enough to start playing him.  If (as I figure) you need more information I will be happy to provide it, but I need a word as to whether or not I can start posting in the IG thread?



  Can you please tell me the sources for each of these parts of your character?  Fallen.  Entropic.  Tulani.  I don't recognize where they come from off the top of my head.  I just want to look over your sheet (and give the others a chance to do so).  Once that's done, you can post.  It'll probably be within a day or two.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2005)

Cathoi said:
			
		

> 18 HD Outsider, +2 Entropic, +10 Tulani, lvl 8 Paladin.  Thanks




Don't worry about level adjustments and get rid of the paladin classes as your going to need 36 Class levels (Non racial levels) before you can lower your LA +12 to a LA +11... 

(12 * 3 =36) 

and then your going to need 33 more levels (not counting the first 36 Class levels) before you can lower than LA +11 to a LA +10.


(11 * 3 =33)

etc...

(10 * 33=30)

Long story short your never going to get rid of that level adjustment *and* your 8 levels to high for an ECL 30 game.


----------



## Cathoi (Apr 24, 2005)

Sure thing.  

*Fallen:*By fallen I simply mean lawful instead of chaotic, it's not a template but a character/flavor decision.  Nothing added, but because of his pariah nature amongst the eladrin he looses his alternate form and bardic music abilities.  

*Entropic* Planar Handbook page 123

*Tulani* Book of Exalted Deeds, page 171


----------



## Cathoi (Apr 24, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Long story short your never going to get read of that level adjustment *and* your 8 levels to high for an ECL 30 game.




Yeah, that's what I was afraid of. Paladin levels are gone then.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 24, 2005)

So you're a lawful eladrin that's been infused with the energies of the negative energy plane and somewhere in there decided to become a paladin?  Man... your character has _got_ to have issues...


----------



## Cathoi (Apr 24, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> So you're a lawful eladrin that's been infused with the energies of the negative energy plane and somewhere in there decided to become a paladin? Man... your character has _got_ to have issues...




Yeah, understatement


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2005)

Cathoi said:
			
		

> *Entropic* Planar Handbook page 123




You realize this thing is going to be constantly damaging its companions right...?    Well if we wander within ten feat of him/it...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 24, 2005)

And how is this different than his reaction when he discovers that two of the people that survived the destruction of the Endless Falls are the genocidal tyrant Su'ryuu and the psychotic killer Sindol?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> And how is this different than his reaction when he discovers that two of the people that survived the destruction of the Endless Falls are the genocidal tyrant Su'ryuu and the psychotic killer Sindol?




Probably another good question...  I'm doing like you asked, making a character that can get along well enough with the rest of the party to not come to blows...  I'm not sure how some of the character will like being harmed every round for being close to this thing.

Also I'm not sure how we can heal this guy...  Cause Harm?  (I know I don't have that spell...  Then again I don't have much, if any, healing to offer.)


----------



## Cathoi (Apr 24, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You realize this thing is going to be constantly damaging its companions right...?  Well if we wander within ten feat of him/it...




Yes I realize, and I'll stay that far away from you gents so long as it's possible possible. If worse comes to worse I'll take the strength damage.  As for healing, I'll do without.

*Edit* Scratch that, I'll simply get rid of the enthropic template altogether.  It made sense for the flavor and such, but it's just too much to bother with.  Besides I'll be better off with a couple of those paladin levels


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 24, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> It depends on how patient this paladin would be. Misguided fools like Arion need a lot of patience ...




Pish, I'm an epic bard (ninja, bardja, whatever).  If I want him to like me he will.  Probably won't care much for him if he's a Paladin, though.

On a serious note, Cathoi, you need to post the character here for us to look at.  We're collectively Isida's proofreaders, and everyone makes mistakes at this level.  Isida has already said she doesn't have time to check all the numbers for our characters, so I'd like to check it over before you join in the game, I think.

*cough*

Okay, those are my _serious_ reasons.  But now I just want to see the characters!  You're being very mean to those of us with overactive curiosity glands, Cathoi and Shatterstone.


----------



## Cathoi (Apr 24, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Pish, I'm an epic bard (ninja, bardja, whatever). If I want him to like me he will. Probably won't care much for him if he's a Paladin, though.
> 
> On a serious note, Cathoi, you need to post the character here for us to look at. We're collectively Isida's proofreaders, and everyone makes mistakes at this level. Isida has already said she doesn't have time to check all the numbers for our characters, so I'd like to check it over before you join in the game, I think.




crunching the numbers for his sheet as I speak.  As far as his class tendencies go, I'm not exactly toeing the stereotype line.


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 24, 2005)

Cathoi said:
			
		

> crunching the numbers for his sheet as I speak.  As far as his class tendencies go, I'm not exactly toeing the stereotype line.




Ah well, not a big deal.  At least we're both good-aligned, I suppose.

Are you planning to make a sudden, violent appearance like the archer?


----------



## Cathoi (Apr 24, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Ah well, not a big deal. At least we're both good-aligned, I suppose.
> 
> Are you planning to make a sudden, violent appearance like the archer?




Nope, I'll be easing him in, from a point in the game that could take place without anyone's characters needing to be in a certain area or time.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2005)

Cathoi said:
			
		

> Nope, I'll be easing him in, from a point in the game that could take place without anyone's characters needing to be in a certain area or time.




This will also be my preference...  Though I shall do what the great DM tells me too!  

Update, I have a few feats to pick... and I need to do equipment and appearance... besides that I can be introduced at any time.  (background and personality I can finish later.)


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 24, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> And how is this different than his reaction when he discovers that two of the people that survived the destruction of the Endless Falls are the genocidal tyrant Su'ryuu and the psychotic killer Sindol?




DM, consider that he was spoiled child who was too stupid to devolp "higer" feelings during his early years. All was given, from his point of view, and his own choice mattered less everywhere outside the battlefield.  

Add fey arrogance displayed by typical sidhe, like hoary hunter, and very demoralising influence that fev millenia spent on the constant battling with Devils and Demons, or in Iron Cubes, could do. Noncombative thought is almost beyond his comprehesion.I say almost, for he think that social interactions are just another form of fighting that he isn't too used to.  

From Sindol's point of view beating arrogant opponents first, showing them "grace" second is perfectly reasonable. Wich "sane" demon-thinking blood would apprach 11 potentially deadly critters ? He had to do something to scale the chances in his favor.  

I promise to ask first before making another troubles, 'loth word !  

Well, I will ask regardless of thing. 

Kelleris, and who caused riots in Sigil that aroused Sindol's interest ?


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 24, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Kelleris, and who caused riots in Sigil that aroused Sindol's interest ?




Hey now, I had a very good reason for doing that.  The longer the Falls are too hot to handle the longer we have to get our act together before any turf wars start.

Or do you mean that wasn't a terribly good-aligned act?  Maybe not, but part of it is that I don't know my own Perform (oratory) skills.  I also kinda hope those riots were the nice and gentle kind, not the lynching kind.

And it was definitely a chaotic act!


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 24, 2005)

*s*



			
				Kelleris said:
			
		

> Hey now, I had a very good reason for doing that.  The longer the Falls are too hot to handle the longer we have to get our act together before any turf wars start.
> 
> Or do you mean that wasn't a terribly good-aligned act?  Maybe not, but part of it is that I don't know my own Perform (oratory) skills.  I also kinda hope those riots were the nice and gentle kind, not the lynching kind.
> 
> And it was definitely a chaotic act!




Heh, in case of wars ... You just have to convice Sindol that restorating Endless Falls first, killing gods that insulted him second, would prove his greatness in the most visible way.

Acha, for stuff that Arion could know about Sindol, if he will care to do Bardic Knowledge Check. In very, very old songs about Golden Empire there is mention of one son of the Empress who single handely shot down small army of orcs. (In truth it is great exxageration, he used scroll of _Meteor Swarm_ to drop the glacier on their asses. Single handely he slain, during this battle, 10-15 that assaulted him personally.)
And about exploits of Demon of Slaughter, Blackstorm ... well, He was capable of making name for himself in Blood War. Fractions involwed know of him, but he wasn't important enough to provoke any reaction. Just noticeable enough to be spotted. And sprout countless tales of war veterans who fought alongside him, or surviwed fighting against him.
Well, legends say that he never misses ... Weapons break when they hit him, his rapier tears souls out with the slightest touch ... not to mention that he lacks even modicum of compassion. But when calm, he is reasonable ... even if whimsy. In short, he is dangerous ally but deadly enemy. 

Kel, don't fool Yourself. No riot is ever peaceful unless organised this way. Spontaneous riots are usually lynch mobs chasing each other until someone cracks their heads and shoves them with the boot where is their place.  

So, be prepared that Arion might have moral hangover if he return to Sigil and get the dark about his actions.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2005)

I have no idea why the epic book seems to have double tables for the cost of magical arms and armor so can someone tell me how much this costs and how you got to that total?

Mithral Buckler of Exceptional Arrow Deflection +2 

Edit:  Nevermind I'm getting really sleepy...  Figured it out.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> You're being very mean to those of us with overactive curiosity glands, Cathoi and Shatterstone.




Oops, missed you edit!  Yeah I know Isida keeps busy and yeah I guess I'm being mean but you'll have to wait till I'm done!  (I have made lots of progress tonight though...)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oops, missed you edit!  Yeah I know Isida keeps busy and yeah I guess I'm being mean but you'll have to wait till I'm done!  (I have made lots of progress tonight though...)



 It costs 1 million gold for the magic part.  This is because the Exceptional Deflection makes it epic, even though a nonepic +10 equivalent item is possible (and it would cost only 100,000 gold).


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 24, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I have no idea why the epic book seems to have double tables for the cost of magical arms and armor so can someone tell me how much this costs and how you got to that total?
> 
> Mithral Buckler of Exceptional Arrow Deflection +2
> 
> Edit:  Nevermind I'm getting really sleepy...  Figured it out.




Epic and nonepic, unfortunately Your is fully epic.   
So ... You are either "heavy" armor wizard or someone being nimble type of warrior not like our leviathan Rhaveon ?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It costs 1 million gold for the magic part.




Yeah, just figured that one out...  Where were you 30 minutes ago!   I steered at that chapter/table for far to long.



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> So ... You are either "heavy" armor wizard or someone being nimble type of warrior not like our leviathan Rhaveon ?




Maybe...   Just maybe.   Though I've yet to play a arcane caster in 3rd edtion and I think Isida would kill me if I started now.  

Besides as I said before my LA of +11 means casting is fruitless.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

> Yeah, just figured that one out... Where were you 30 minutes ago!  I steered at that chapter/table for far to long.




Well, since this isn't really my thread, I don't check it very frequently.  If you must know, specifically 30 minutes ago I was putting info up on my Gestalt Neospelljamming thread 

By the way, if anyone, not just BS, has any questions with the epic rules, I wind up using them a lot, so feel free to ask me.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, since this isn't really my thread, I don't check it very frequently.




and here I thought we where in tune to each other.... *pout*

Does anyone know if Isida is objecting to people "renaming" items?  I would rather have my cloak be a mantle...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> and here I thought we where in tune to each other.... *pout*
> 
> Does anyone know if Isida is objecting to people "renaming" items?  I would rather have my cloak be a mantle...



 Nope, its just an illusion based on the speed of my posts.  Speed leads to all sorts of illusions; it even makes people incorrectly mistake my speed for intelligence.

Well she accepted my AE character who made that exact change in name to his cloak (Feathery Mantle of Gaelysiarai).  Also, all my stuff in HttBT is renamed.  No idea about this one though


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well she accepted my AE character who made that exact change in name to his cloak (Feathery Mantle of Gaelysiarai).  Also, all my stuff in HttBT is renamed.  No idea about this one though




Yeah, Isida doesn't unusually stress slots yet alone names but I do have another item I want/have in that slot so its not as simple as before…  Plus…  I’m not sure how my character could even wear a cloak…


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2005)

Could I get a ruling on this:



			
				Epic SRD said:
			
		

> *Exceptional Arrow Deflection*: This shield functions like a shield of arrow deflection except that it can deflect any type of ranged attack (including spells that require a ranged touch attack) as if it were an arrow. *Any time the bearer would normally be struck by a ranged attack*, he or she can make a Reflex saving throw (DC 20). If the ranged attack has an enhancement bonus (or a spell level), the DC increases by that amount. If he or she succeeds, the shield deflects the attack. The bearer must be aware of the attack and not flat-footed. Attempting to deflect a ranged attack doesn’t count as an action.
> Caster Level: 23rd; Prerequisites: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Epic Magic Arms and Armor, shield, wall of force; Market Price: +8 bonus.



It seems to me it would be triggered for each attack...  but it’s not as wordy as the Infinite Arrow Deflection ability…  (of course the above costs at least 350K GPs more at its cheapest level.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, Isida doesn't unusually stress slots yet alone names but I do have another item I want/have in that slot so its not as simple as before…  Plus…  I’m not sure how my character could even wear a cloak…



 All the marvelous craftsman of the other races that share your...uh...large curvy pair of body features...would probably come up with some kind of garment that allows them to stick out from it, naked, thus still able to achieve your character's desires while wearing a mantle.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> All the marvelous craftsman of the other races that share your...uh...large curvy pair of body features...




That...  Well that just sounds soooo preverted!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That... Well that just sounds soooo preverted!



Well my AE character wanted a special mantle because he has them too, except your character needs it more because hers are much bigger than Vayj's


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ...except your character needs it more because hers are much bigger than his



Just as they should be...


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 24, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It seems to me it would be triggered for each attack...  but it’s not as wordy as the Infinite Arrow Deflection ability…  (of course the above costs at least 350K GPs more at its cheapest level.)




For me it looks like it deflects one "missile" per round, look at Arrow Deflection feat. Link it with Infinite Arrow Defelction and You could just yawn when all the archers in the world, including Sidol, start shooting from point blank range. Bah, I must admit that it will allow to deflect harmlessly even insanely deadly Sigrun's twinned shard-somethings causing 240 dmg when he have poorer rolls.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 24, 2005)

Bro, the Exceptional Arrow Defection is triggered by each ranged attack, including spells, from what I see.  Probably why it's so expensive.

And yes, knock yourself out in renaming/reforming magic items in your various slots.  I wouldn't mind if you had epaulets or Yegar-style shoulder spikes!


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 25, 2005)

Zack2216, you really need to post your character in our rogue's gallery.  I dug up the link to the alternate's gallery for you:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=105226

And how are you manifesting the ever-popular temporal acceleration power when it isn't on the Wilder list (it's psychportation) and you have't got the Expanded Knowledge for it?

EDIT: Okay, misread the power.      And now I'm wondering why a power that's generally superior to _time stop_ isn't discipline-restricted.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 25, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Bro, the Exceptional Arrow Defection is triggered by each ranged attack, including spells, from what I see.  Probably why it's so expensive.




Cool.   Sounds great!  

Everyone: I should have the character finished mechanics wise tonight or tomorrow...  I’m sort of waiting on word on something.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 25, 2005)

Does anyone know how to price a magic item that is all from the DMG minus the fact that it goes over the 200,000 GP limit?  Does it have some sort of bump in cost?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 25, 2005)

I believe anything over 200,000 is in the minor artifact category, which is why epic items are so expensive...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 25, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I believe anything over 200,000 is in the minor artifact category, which is why epic items are so expensive...



Aye...  but how do I price something like that...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Aye...  but how do I price something like that...



 What sort of item?  I can price an item for you if you want.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 25, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to price a magic item that is all from the DMG minus the fact that it goes over the 200,000 GP limit?  Does it have some sort of bump in cost?




If You are talking about Cuthbert's Cudgel, it was priced somewhere in ELH on about 2,5 million gp.  
Maybe name of the item would help us in determining final price ?  

And now, Zack started to blast apart the very targets that Sindol aimed at ... and I felt almost jealous of amount of punishment Su'ryu released.  
Until I realised one thinge, Sindol could shot all day ... Wilder not have that much PP's.  

Anyway, Zack, save some power points. Atropal with it's chihimec retinue could arrive any moment. 

For me it looks that Githyanki should retreat ... and regroup, heal injuries and formulate plan of putting the party low for slight for the Queen etc. I think that Qu'var is well avare that wihtout Melvaran's or Su'ryu's head his chances of surviwing this mission are ... nonexistent, and even with them they are small.   Hard is a life of diplomat working for CE, paranoid Lich Queen.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 25, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> If You are talking about Cuthbert's Cudgel, it was priced somewhere in ELH on about 2,5 million gp.
> Maybe name of the item would help us in determining final price ?




Not that, not even sure what that is but no the name wouldn't help you...


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 25, 2005)

BS,

Do you have the Epic Level Handbook?

If you do the explanation of the price jump and what triggers it is on page 124 under the heading market price.  If the item is taken from the DMG then I don't believe it will cause the price to jump beyond the rules presented in the DMG.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 25, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Do you have the Epic Level Handbook?




Yes I do.   I've mostly just scanned through it though... (and pretty much read the parts that concern players)



			
				Wrahn said:
			
		

> If you do the explanation of the price jump and what triggers it is on page 124 under the heading market price.  If the item is taken from the DMG then I don't believe it will cause the price to jump beyond the rules presented in the DMG.




Yeah everything is taken from the DMG, and the only epic rule it breaks is costing more than 200K GPs.  I'll check page 124 when I get home.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 25, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Not that, not even sure what that is but no the name wouldn't help you...




Artifact section of DMG. Cudgel that casts _Searing Light_ at will.  

And if all qualities of the item are nonepic the price doesn't changes at all. Only weapons armors have multipler when they go off into epic level. Epic items can easily mimic Artifacts from DMG.  

Gimmie that name, please.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 25, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> And if all qualities of the item are nonepic the price doesn't changes at all.




Good then the price is right. 



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Gimmie that name, please.




Name?  What name?  _Waves hands_, “this isn’t the name you’re looking for…”


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 25, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Good then the price is right.




If the item is uber-munchkin-combo, like my idea with adding flexible Bane enchantments to my stuff. Wich I'm going to get anyway, in game. Sindol need some oomph to compete with all those Power Attacking Elefants and one shot killers of Tarrasques. Arion could hide from them, but poor Sindol isn't as talented. All his talents is cheating when playing dices in tavern and shotting bow. He isn't eve persuasive ... but scary sometimes. 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Name?  What name?  _Waves hands_, “this isn’t the name you’re looking for…”




Gimme !  Or Sindol will ask, read ... bully nicely, Arion to "borrow" it. And then we will see all how You get along with 'loth witnesses and Baatezu lawyers, charged for theft in front of freshly robbed Red Dragon judge !  

Heh, now seriously, what do You think Githyanki should do to see the next morning ? Or to win this battle with, probably, eliminated heavy "guns" ? Zackused about half of his PC's PP's but I'm somewhat sure that without psions/spellslingers Su'ryu the Red can handle Githyanki warriors and Monk easily ... and Rhaveon didn't make a presence. Wrahn's PC is terrible if allowed to reach opponent ... I think that he could strangle even Elder Titan ! What HP mean when You simply die of suffocation ? In three rounds. 

From the other side ... with mayhem created by PC psions, violent attack by my archer might go unnoticed. Quite stinging for my pride,  , so many feats and being outshined by ... with all due respect for Players, these "brutes" !

Now ... Githyanki are surrounded by several hulking monstrosities from nowhere, Malveran dissapeared with malicious grin. Half-dragon is butchering them from close, and someone they even not see shoots at them from afar ! I would flee. Once DM will state that next round started I think that Sindol would remind himself of better part of valor.


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm guessing their tactics will have something to do with the fact that every last one of them can _dimension door_ at will.  Between the constructs and the half-dragon I expect they'll want to move towards you as far as their magic can take them, Rikandur.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 25, 2005)

Actually, they can dimension door three times per day at most.  And using it is a standard action.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 25, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> I'm guessing their tactics will have something to do with the fact that every last one of them can _dimension door_ at will.  Between the constructs and the half-dragon I expect they'll want to move towards you as far as their magic can take them, Rikandur.




Gimme them !  
But Isida stated that poor diplomats doesn't see Sindol ... so if by accident they move towards lone speck on he horizon ...    ... I would say, welcome within 30' range.  

Kel, is Akumanga capable of overcoming DR of Abominations ? We might have on our heels Atropal with Christ complex along with his big multiwinged buddies. And I'm slightly worried with care-free, from my point of view, usage of Power Points by team Psions. Since once they run out of them ... they will be at big disadvantage. 

And by the way ... Sindol isn't as pathetic as I'm whining, it is jelaously speaking trough me.  

And one more thing, will Arion move away ... to avoid explosions or accidental squishing by Gargantuan beasties of Ferrix ? I'm currently seriously considering hiding PC under small rock until bigger baddies kill each other, then loot the bodies. Hewas killing fiends, for god's sake, not trying to be "hero".


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 25, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Actually, they can dimension door three times per day at most.  And using it is a standard action.




Of course it's a standard action.  And "at will" is what I get for not hauling my Monster Manual with me to my dorm room and relying instead on the very gith-less SRD.


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 25, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Gimme them !
> But Isida stated that poor diplomats doesn't see Sindol ... so if by accident they move towards lone speck on he horizon ...    ... I would say, welcome within 30' range.
> 
> Kel, is Akumanga capable of overcoming DR of Abominations ? We might have on our heels Atropal with Christ complex along with his big multiwinged buddies. And I'm slightly worried with care-free, from my point of view, usage of Power Points by team Psions. Since once they run out of them ... they will be at big disadvantage.
> ...




1) I'm guessing they can tell where you are in a general sense from the angle of the shots.

2) I can't beat the Atropal's DR (except through brute force) because it requires Good, Epic, and Silver, and I've only got one of the three.  On the other hand, _Akumunaga_ does deal lethal damage to an Atropal since it's sentient.

3) They can't hit what they can't see, and I have a good Reflex save for area-of-effect attacks.  Besides, I have something to do here anyway that requires me to be close up.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 25, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> 3) They can't hit what they can't see, and I have a good Reflex save for area-of-effect attacks.  Besides, I have something to do here anyway that requires me to be close up.




Like palm anything that is overtly dangerous should they die or that would be better off not in their hands.


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 25, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Like palm anything that is overtly dangerous should they die or that would be better off not in their hands.




Who?  Me?      Why should I wait until they die, anyway?      Though, actually, what I wanted to do was grab the item that's letting the Lich-Queen control Qu'var from another plane (I assume it's an item, because _dominate_ doesn't let you do that).  And then once you guys have finished off the other gith and the queen's no longer being a jerk and ruining my Diplomacy rolls, there's an outside chance we can get something useful out of this encounter.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 25, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Gimme !  Or Sindol will ask, read ... bully nicely, Arion to "borrow" it.




You'll have to wait but the PC should be up tonight...  (At least mechanically)

Isida, any objection to us making an item intelligent?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 25, 2005)

How mighty can we go on the pull of a composite bow?  (Basically can we break the +4 barrier that's in the DMG.)


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 25, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> How mighty can we go on the pull of a composite bow?  (Basically can we break the +4 barrier that's in the DMG.)




Did you see Rahveon's mighty bow, that might give you an idea.  Technically they removed the limit on mighty bows in 3.5, no where under the mighty bow descriptions does it say that it maxes at +4, they only however give you examples in the weapon tables.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 26, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Did you see Rahveon's mighty bow, that might give you an idea.




Ahh cool...  I probaly haven't scanned the RG as much as I should have. 



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Technically they removed the limit on mighty bows in 3.5, no where under the mighty bow descriptions does it say that it maxes at +4, they only however give you examples in the weapon tables.




Yeah, but I'm banned from begging for anything not in the material listed or asked to modify anything listed in said material...   (so far I've


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 26, 2005)

Well, you don't have to beg, you just do it 

Then after, when Isida cries, you change it.


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 26, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Well, you don't have to beg, you just do it
> 
> Then after, when Isida cries, you change it.




Yeah, that's what we all did.  Try it, works great!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 26, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Then after, when Isida cries, you change it.




 I'm not suppose to make her cry either...   We'll see though.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

*Wails and curls up into a ball, twitching slightly.  Looking closer, one can determine that the twitching is actually her using a Gamecube controller to shatter her high school on Super Smash Bros. Melee.*


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 26, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Wails and curls up into a ball, twitching slightly.  Looking closer, one can determine that the twitching is actually her using a Gamecube controller to shatter her high school on Super Smash Bros. Melee.*




It's so cute!


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 26, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Wails and curls up into a ball, twitching slightly.  Looking closer, one can determine that the twitching is actually her using a Gamecube controller to shatter her high school on Super Smash Bros. Melee.*




Oooh!  Who do you play?  I was cleaning up with Zelda for a while there...

Mmm...  Lightning kick...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

Kirby and Ness are the two I'm best with currently.  Mewtwo runs a close second with Mr. Game and Watch.

*Continues to twitch.  Because she can.*


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 26, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Kirby and Ness are the two I'm best with currently.  Mewtwo runs a close second with Mr. Game and Watch.
> 
> *Continues to twitch.  Because she can.*




Mewtwo and Game-n-Watch?  That's... quirky...

On a more serious note, should we be rollin' initiative in the game thread or somethin'?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

Yes yes, initiative please for everyone.  Umm... I will update the surprise round this evening, then you guys can give me your actions for the next round starting tomorrow.


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 26, 2005)

K-o!  I need to collect my modified stats and the spells in effect on my person and items first, though.  Do that sometime later tonight after I finish my work.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 26, 2005)

ANd we will see who's thief-fu is stronger.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 26, 2005)

Woops... for a moment I thought that last psion was still around.  Actually, how did he have two contingencies in effect?  You can only have one going at a time from what I can tell.

Correct me if I'm wrong:
Current body count: 2 mages, 1 psion
On the way: Ranger & Monk
Fled: 1 Psion
Bewildered: 4 Fighters & Qu'var


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 26, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong:
> Current body count: 2 mages, 1 psion
> On the way: Ranger & Monk
> Fled: 1 Psion
> Bewildered: 4 Fighters & Qu'var




I hope you realize how ridiculous that was.


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 26, 2005)

Zack - I'm not sure where you got +30 to all of your saves from, but whatever.  I noticed that you had surging euphoria listed as +32, when it should be +4.  That's, uh, that's a big difference.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 26, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> I hope you realize how ridiculous that was.



I'm probably will not find a better lead in than that...  My character is up in the RG now.  

And yes…  They are unnamed and they do stack.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 26, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> I hope you realize how ridiculous that was.




Hey, it was a bit of fun.  Need to flex every once in a while, least I didn't burn that large of a portion of my power points.

Let the rest of the 'em shake in their boots for a bit.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 26, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> And yes…  They are unnamed and they do stack.




That looks fun, although your AC could be a bit higher if you ditched the chain shirt, use a monk's belt and then get some other items to grant armor and shield bonuses.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

What?  You think you're the only epic character around that can bend the rules to have two _contingency_ spells?  The Lich-Queen protects her toys.  Upon occasion...

But still, that was rather ridiculous...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 26, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> That looks fun, although your AC could be a bit higher if you ditched the chain shirt, use a monk's belt and then get some other items to grant armor and shield bonuses.




Hmmm, well I don't have much money to play with but what else could grant armor and shield bonuses?  (Besides armor and shields.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hmmm, well I don't have much money to play with but what else could grant armor and shield bonuses?  (Besides armor and shields.)



 Bracers of Armour give Armour bonuses (though not as much as a similarly priced enhanced Mithral Chain Shirt).  I don't think anything gives a Shield bonus though...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 26, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bracers of Armour give Armour bonuses (though not as much as a similarly priced enhanced Mithral Chain Shirt).  I don't think anything gives a Shield bonus though...




Oh well then I would lose my 75 % chance of taking normal damage, I wouldn't have my Dex bonus when surprised, nor evasion.

To be honest my best bet to raise my armor class would be to take a long sword and swap out a few feats...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh well then I would lose my 75 % chance of taking normal damage, I wouldn't have my Dex bonus when surprised, nor evasion.
> 
> To be honest my best bet to raise my armor class would be to take a long sword and swap out a few feats...



 Yeah, at epic levels, the difference between a bastard sword and long sword might as well be nonexistant.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

For the low-low price of 2,000gp, you could have an amulet that gave you a continuous _shield_ effect, giving you a +4 shield bonus.  Though if you had that I would probably say that it only protected you from a certain amount of _magic missiles_ a day.  Like 20 points of damage or something.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> For the low-low price of 2,000gp, you could have an amulet that gave you a continuous _shield_ effect, giving you a +4 shield bonus.  Though if you had that I would probably say that it only protected you from a certain amount of _magic missiles_ a day.  Like 20 points of damage or something.



 Wow, that's very kind of you considering Bracers of Armour +4 cost 16,000 gp.  Do you also allow Bracers of Mage (or Eldritch) Armour for 2000 gp?  I ask because I may need to rework some of my items in the AU game


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 26, 2005)

Zack,

The only way I could figure out that you think you get a +32 from Surging Euphoria is from them stacking.  They don't.  They give a +4 Morale bonus, morale bonuses don't stack (DMG pg 21)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

I was just calculating it from the items in the DMG.  But I should raise it to 4,000 shouldn't I?  Yes, yes I should.  

Rystil - AE is not exactly D&D, rules are different.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I was just calculating it from the items in the DMG.  But I should raise it to 4,000 shouldn't I?  Yes, yes I should.
> 
> Rystil - AE is not exactly D&D, rules are different.



 Constant item prices are the same though, as long as there's an equivalent spell (Eldritch Armour )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

But the magic item modifier from Eldritch Armor states that it cannot be made constant.  So there!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> But the magic item modifier from Eldritch Armor states that it cannot be made constant.  So there!



 Aha, touche!  Guess Monte knew that allowing constant spells that should be modelled instead as bonuses where you pay for bonus squared is a bad idea; I think he says that's why some of his spells have an N/A multiplier in the section explaining the multipliers


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 26, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> For the low-low price of 2,000gp, you could have an amulet that gave you a continuous _shield_ effect, giving you a +4 shield bonus.




Is my character's AC to low?


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 26, 2005)

BS,

The only mechanical problems I see on your character is that you SEEM to have memorized one too many Druid spells per level according to you list of spells.

Truthfully the thing I would be worried about the most is your ability to hit things in combat.  I would consider this:


> *Belt of Exultant Power*
> 
> Continuous Persistant Divine Power caster level 30: 300,000gp
> 
> ...




It would change the combat stats to:
BAB:  +20/+15/+10/+5
Bastard Sword*: +39/+34/+29/+24 (+20 BAB, +5 Epic, +9 Strength, +5 Weapon)(d10+14/17-20/x2/S) 
Mighty (+6) Composite Long Bow*: +39/+34/+29/+24 (+20 BAB, +5 Epic, +9 Strength, +1 Weapon) (1d8+11/20/x3/P)


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 26, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> I hope you realize how ridiculous that was.




I believe I am predicting a lot fewer arguments about how powerful Rahveon is.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah... Ferrix, that was a masterful demonstration of shaper superiority if I ever saw it.  Very very scary...


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 26, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Yeah... Ferrix, that was a masterful demonstration of shaper superiority if I ever saw it.  Very very scary...




*chuckles* That was a pretty laid back reaction on the shaper side at least.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 26, 2005)

Now anyone need any heavy lifting done?  I hired the movers for about half an hour.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 26, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> The only mechanical problems I see on your character is that you SEEM to have memorized one too many Druid spells per level according to you list of spells.




Hmmm, I might have...    I sort of had someone else do it for me...   



			
				Wrahn said:
			
		

> Truthfully the thing I would be worried about the most is your ability to hit things in combat.  I would consider this:




Yeah I was worried about that also...  Which you seem to have solved *quite* nicely. 

I would list the Mantle as the weakest of her expensive items.  Would you agree?

If so, removing the below:
Belt of Giant Strength +6 (36,000 gp)
Mantle of Great Stealth (242,000 gp)
and I'm thinking the Portable Hole...  What do you think Wrahn?


Errors:
The shield should be a +1 not a +2, and I didn't add the cost of the buckler and/or the cost of the Mithral.

Do you think a long sword (removing EWP: Bastard Sword, and critical) and taking shield bash and divine shield would be smarter/better than having the bastard sword?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

> Hmmm, I might have...  I sort of had someone else do it for me...



Dost thou doubt me?  Fear not.  I'm right.  You get two bonus spells per level from 1 to 4 for having 27 Wisdom.

Oh, and I think your Divine Shield idea is a good one


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 26, 2005)

Taking those divine feats would probably be a better idea than the bastard sword feats.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 26, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Dost thou doubt me?  Fear not.  I'm right.  You get two bonus spells per level from 1 to 4 for having 27 Wisdom.




Doubt you...  No not really.  I mearly pointed out that it wasn't my work. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, and I think your Divine Shield idea is a good one




Thanks...  I think your idea for the PrC is a good one too.

Everyone, I'm going to be changing my Character around when I get home tonight...  She'll have the Contemplative PrC instead of the Holy Liberator.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 26, 2005)

If I chose a cleric is their any rules about the domains I should know about?  Is their any god left of Isida’s making or should I make my own?


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 26, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> I believe I am predicting a lot fewer arguments about how powerful Rahveon is.




Heh, I pretty much had the shaper pegged as most ridiculous since you put him #1 in the character discussion thread and I double-checked his sheet and did some math.  You were just the touchiest of the two of you.    

Not to say I don't still think Rahveon's over the top, but we shall see.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 26, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Heh, I pretty much had the shaper pegged as most ridiculous since you put him #1 in the character discussion thread and I double-checked his sheet and did some math.  You were just the touchiest of the two of you.
> 
> Not to say I don't still think Rahveon's over the top, but we shall see.




Elefant not over the top ? Crap, told it to someone capable of breaking Great Wyrm like twig.
I'm extremly jelaous about him ! But Wrahn have a lot of Epic Experience ... so he benefits from it.  

Wait with telling that Rhaveon isn't over the top when he start shaking mountains and lifting castles.


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 26, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Wait with telling that Rhaveon isn't over the top when he start shaking mountains and lifting castles.




*laughs*

Ironically, I would be happy with him doing that stuff.  It's just these high and broad-ranging numbers that I don't like.  And Sigrun's constructs hitting any reasonable AC for about 200 points of damage, 4d4 negative levels, and a +70-something grapple-and-constrict _each_.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 26, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> *laughs*
> 
> Ironically, I would be happy with him doing that stuff.  It's just these high and broad-ranging numbers that I don't like.  And Sigrun's constructs hitting any reasonable AC for about 200 points of damage, 4d4 negative levels, and a +70-something grapple-and-constrict _each_.




 Yes, even Akumanga's Epic Venom hides from it. I think that my archer really need some oomph to damage. Chmm, since our "munchkins" killed/disabled githyanki ... and it all looks on the work of Su'ryuu I will turn my heels towards RPing.   

What would You say that Sindol knew Mugenga clan in the past, hired them and was left with good memories of proffesionalism of these humans ? I'm not quite sure how much he should know about Arion's sword. And if Arion is less than 2k years old they hadn't chance of meeting. Unless he wandered on Blood War battlefields, that is.

I devised reason why He wouldn't attack Su'ryuu ... She is so freaking frightening !  

Rhaveon looks like POWERFUL demon, for Sindol at least, so my elf would be hesistant to show any hostility ... demons have such fragile tempers.  

And my in game speaking to himself about Sigon-legendary psion, was about Sigrun. 

P.S. I think that my poor archer might bite the sand preety quickly if enrage one of our Psions. Sigrun can obliterate him in one action !  My next character will be Cereblith Mortal Hunter and Fiend of Possesion ! I will buy INDESTRUCTIBLE something, posses it and be just nasty. 

P.S.2. Chmm, Brother Shatterstone ... Your girlie looks like Sindol's type.   
Every woman with Cha above 20 araises his, echem, interest.   
And by the way, excellent character ! We have the same Dex and AC !


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 26, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> P.S.2. Chmm, Brother Shatterstone ... Your girlie looks like Sindol's type.




 :\ 



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Every woman with Cha above 20 araises his, echem, interest.




I think you just insulted her! :|   She more than doubles a 20 and is an impressive 36 in the middle of an anti-magic field.  That’s simply divine.

I’ll look when I get home but I don’t think she’s to far behind the FR deity of beauty... (Sune)



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> And by the way, excellent character ! We have the same Dex and AC !




 Cute, it won't be like that for long...  I'll rework her tonight and her AC shall be impressively into the 60's. 

Of course, I still pretty much in trouble when it comes to competing with the rest of you…  No way she can toss up that sort of damage.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

Bro, for domains, pick your choice and make up a god.  There's enough divine power floating about to assist you.


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 26, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> What would You say that Sindol knew Mugenga clan in the past, hired them and was left with good memories of proffesionalism of these humans ? I'm not quite sure how much he should know about Arion's sword. And if Arion is less than 2k years old they hadn't chance of meeting. Unless he wandered on Blood War battlefields, that is.




Sure, sounds good to me.  Arion is "only" 312, though.  I'm sure I've heard of Sindol before, however.


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 26, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Bro, for domains, pick your choice and make up a god.  There's enough divine power floating about to assist you.




Thought he cast only as a druid and holy liberator?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 26, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Thought he cast only as a druid and holy liberator?




No I said I was going to rework my character....  (Holy Liberator is going out the door.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 26, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Bro, for domains, pick your choice and make up a god.  There's enough divine power floating about to assist you.




How deep, read involved, of a write up do you want?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

About as much as in the PHB, unless you're feeling particularly inspired.


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 26, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No I said I was going to rework my character....  (Holy Liberator is going out the door.)




Huh.  I'm almost afraid to wonder what would warrant giving up the second addition of your Charisma bonus to all saves, from a min-max perspective.  Of course, if you just think saves all in the mid-30s are good enough, more power to you!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 26, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Huh.  I'm almost afraid to wonder what would warrant giving up the second addition of your Charisma bonus to all saves, from a min-max perspective.  Of course, if you just think saves all in the mid-30s are good enough, more power to you!




Who said I was giving it up?   

Besides a 30th level character without a single core level (20 class levels) is just weird...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 27, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Amulet Spirit Warding (As Bracers of Defence +1 of Heavy Fortification and Soulfire): 100,000




Does anyone know how Wrahn got the cost for this? 

Edit: The best I can come up with is 1k for the bracer, 49K for HF and Soulfire, times two...  but is that the right formula?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how Wrahn got the cost for this?
> 
> Edit: The best I can come up with is 1k for the bracer, 49K for HF and Soulfire, times two...  but is that the right formula?



 As per A&EG, you can price Bracers of Defense with Armour abilities just as armour, by adding the bonuses and then squaring and multiplying * 1000


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 27, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As per A&EG, you can price Bracers of Defense with Armour abilities just as armour, by adding the bonuses and then squaring and multiplying * 1000




Ahhh the side bar on pg 130...  Hmmm, intresting.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 27, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think you just insulted her! She more than doubles a 20 and is an impressive 36 in the middle of an anti-magic field.  That’s simply divine.
> 
> I’ll look when I get home but I don’t think she’s to far behind the FR deity of beauty... (Sune)




Sune have no personality to talk about.  Divine-smivine ... Your PC's beauty comes from being a nymph, even "watered down" by celestial roots.  

But when it comes to personality, because Cha is all about personality ... look at Balor who is ugly plain and simply, I must agree with You. Your girlie is ... unique in this regard.

Acha, tell me now what type of "advances" You as a player might stand ? I was intending to make it slightly funny, and as a reason of Sindol being nice.  

And something along, in the case that he would loose his head completly, like crappy poems
and flowers. At best. Sindol is, deep in his heart very shy.  



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cute, it won't be like that for long...  I'll rework her tonight and her AC shall be impressively into the 60's.
> 
> Of course, I still pretty much in trouble when it comes to competing with the rest of you…  No way she can toss up that sort of damage.




Heh, then we are three. My advice ... outshine other players with inventive use of Your abilities. For example, Sindol can shoot at anything within range. Like shooting the mosquito into the left eye from 2000' or scroll from the hand of BBEG in cruicial moment of ritual. I gave him Ce character to simply give indication how much he values life, not much, comfort ... or even hygiene. He is covered in mud and dust from thousands of battlefieds. He stinks like demon and his golden skin and hair are "colored" to bronze by heat/other conditions not to mention that his eyes are blue in blue, like Fremen from "Diuna".


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 27, 2005)

BS,

Okay I may not be thinking this out, but as a Contemplative you extend your druid level, where are you getting your turn attempts?  I guess you could take Cleric 1, but that seems, I dunno, counter productive.

Mysticism domain says that you get your charisma modifier to your saves, if you already possess this ability add +1.  Sorry.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 27, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Mysticism domain says that you get your charisma modifier to your saves, if you already possess this ability add +1.  Sorry.




Hmmm good point, I pretty much believed what I was told...  I would say you are right. 

As for your first question, I guess it doesn't matter anymore...  

My biggest problem is that I like a PrC that isn't the greatest for epic levels...  Any idea on how to place a magic item that would boost flight speed (+20' ft or so) and also a way to increased Maneuverability?  (constantly no uses)

I really have no new update just what I posted from before...  I sort of tried to reconstruct her a different way and it obviously didn't work.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2005)

Technically, the reason they stack in the first place is that Nymph adds your Charisma modifier to all saves, whereas Divine Grace adds an unnamed "bonus equal to her Charisma bonus (if any) on all saving throws)."  Those are different things.  The Nymph's is like the Monk's Wisdom's bonus to AC, whereas the Paladin's adds an unnamed bonus (like the Barbarian's Rage) that happens to be equal to the Charisma bonus, but is not the Charisma bonus.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 27, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Technically, the reason they stack in the first place is that Nymph adds your Charisma modifier to all saves, whereas Divine Grace adds an unnamed "bonus equal to her Charisma bonus (if any) on all saving throws)."




They have it backwards now then...  As its written in 3.5 the nymph gets a modifier (which is what the mysticism only gives a +1 to) while the paladin gets a bonus and you would gain your charisma twice.

So I guess Isida gets to rule on this one...  It’s a change in the editions, the nymph and paladin’s saves are different, and the example for a +1 is the paladin’s ability, which it now works fine with…

So Isida does granted power from the mysticism domain grant my character a bonus of some type to her charisma or does she only get a +1?


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 27, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone,if You couldn't make it with munchkinick PrC ... to make of Your Nymph a combat monster, then don't do it. Why waste Your character ? Make it that way You would like to play it, otherwise it will be all boredom. :\ 

Wrahn's elefant looks munchkinck, but also have plenthora of flavor included. Despite mish-mash of Classes and PrC classes included to create him. Too complicated mechanics for my liking ... but Rhaveon in himself is likeable, unless he tries to cut Your head off.  

So, what are main issues troubling You with Your Nymph, BS ? Dr "good" advice ready.  

Kelleris, it is obvious that Arion heard of Sindol ... guess why He have Epic Reputation ?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 27, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone,if You couldn't make it with munchkinick PrC ... to make of Your Nymph a combat monster, then don't do it. Why waste Your character ? Make it that way You would like to play it, otherwise it will be all boredom. :\




I do appreciate the concern, I’m glad your worrying about the game survival, but I’m not really someone who would toss together a character that can do 200 damage on a smite or other uniquely epic mechanical feats...  I’m also not one to rollplay instead of roleplay, your more than welcome to go and look at my track record if need be and I’ll even toss up some links to other games I’m in or have been in, but at the same time I do have an obligation to make a character that’s effective for the group.

I’m trying to overcome a LA of +11 when everyone will tell you it’s not really worth it, Isida is very unique and very generous to give Hit Dice for LA and that’s the only reason why one could try to play a nymph…

To be honest as she was written there was little chance she would be effective in combat, and with a LA of +11 being an effective caster is harder also, it could probably be done with a straight advancement in a class but not someone like me who cringes at the thought of making a spell list for an 4th level character or higher and could probably name like 15 spells from the back of the PHB.

Your own character can do 200 points of damage in combat?   I think if I’m lucky I could do 40 and have a legitimate chance of hitting an Epic creature.

Do I need the Prestige Domain?  To be honest, no probably not, but if I can’t make saves then I’m looking at making another 30 level character…  Something I have no desire to do anytime soon… 



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Wrahn's elefant looks munchkinck, but also have plenthora of flavor included. Despite mish-mash of Classes and PrC classes included to create him. Too complicated mechanics for my liking ... but Rhaveon in himself is likeable, unless he tries to cut Your head off.




And so will my character.   



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> So, what are main issues troubling You with Your Nymph, BS ? Dr "good" advice ready.




See my above posts...  Waiting on a DM rulling and seeing if someone can make a magic item that frees me from the burden of a weak but fluffy PrC.


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 27, 2005)

From the Master of the Wild there is the Improved Flying feat, you could get an item that mimics that feat, but there are no clear rules on items that mimic feats (though we do know it is possible for items to do so like the Dark Blue Rhomboid Ioun stone which grants alertness and is priced at 10k, indicating the price to be a base of 5k)

As far as the extra movement goes, don't you already have the boots of swiftness that double your movement?  The real problem with that is the Boots of Swiftness are from 3.0 and I am not sure that anything from 3.5 is going to stack with them (most of the spells that increase movement give an enhancement bonus to movement in 3.5, thus don't stack).
That I suppose is Isida's call.

Probably the easiest way to give yourself a constant speed boost is to add 55,800gp to the Boots of Swiftness cost and make the Haste Continuous.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 27, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> As far as the extra movement goes, don't you already have the boots of swiftness that double your movement?




Maybe I'm nuking this but their boots and I want her to have increased speed while flying...  If the boots grant that I’m happy:



			
				Epic SRD said:
			
		

> Boots of Swiftness: These shoes grant their wearer a +6 enhancement bonus to Dexterity. The wearer’s speed doubles (this does not stack with any magical or supernatural enhancement to speed), he or she gains the evasion ability (as the rogue class feature), and the wearer’s jumping distance is not limited by his or her height. The wearer gains a +20 competence bonus on Balance, Climb, Jump, and Tumble checks. Three times per day, the wearer can utter a command word to activate the boots’ haste power (as the haste spell, lasts 20 rounds).
> Caster Level: 20th; Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item, Craft Epic Wondrous Item, cat’s grace, expeditious retreat, haste, jump; Market Price: 256,000 gp; Weight: 1 lb.




Really I just want her to be able to fly faster than she can run…  

Looks like I nuked it...   

I've seen some rules on magic items and feats; it’s in a sidebar in the Arms and Equipment but its very vague and suggest a cost of 10K for a feat and 5K-10K for any Prerequisite…  (That’s from memory and it could be wrong.)

Thanks for the heads up on the feat.  

Anyone got an idea on how to increased Maneuverability?


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 27, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I've seen some rules on magic items and feats; it’s in a sidebar in the Arms and Equipment but its very vague and suggest a cost of 10K for a feat and 5K-10K for any Prerequisite…  (That’s from memory and it could be wrong.)
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the feat.
> 
> Anyone got an idea on how to increased Maneuverability?




There's a feat in Complete Adventurer (although not being one of our listed supplements) that increases maneuverability by one category.  So going on that sidebar, it'd be about 10k.  Seems generally reasonable to me.

There's also a spell in Draconomicon "Wings of Air" which improves a creatures maneuverability by one step.  It's a 2nd level sorcerer/wizard spell with a duration of 1 min./level.  Thus a continuous item using this spell as it's base would cost: 2*3*2000*2 = 24k.

Combine the two for a two step boost for 34k, would seem good enough.

Also in Draconomicon is an item "Pectoral of Maneuverability" which takes up the vest slot.  The ordinary one increases maneuverability by one step and costs 12k, the second one increases maneuverability by two steps and costs 90k.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 27, 2005)

Ferrix, thanks for the info.   My character only needs one step so I'll probably just go with the cost of 24K for making a new magic item.  

As you said neither the book the feat is in nor the Draconomicon is in the list of sources we can use and it also costs the most so at least everyone knows I'm being honest with this. 

Did I nuke the boots?  Do they affect all speeds and not just land speed?


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 27, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ferrix, thanks for the info.   My character only needs one step so I'll probably just go with the cost of 24K for making a new magic item.
> 
> As you said neither the book the feat is in nor the Draconomicon is in the list of sources we can use and it also costs the most so at least everyone knows I'm being honest with this.
> 
> Did I nuke the boots?  Do they affect all speeds and not just land speed?




By direct interpretation of the epic SRD description they don't specify what speed and it would probably apply to all, despite how odd it sounds that a pair of boots would affect how fast your wings flap, but hey, it's magic.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 27, 2005)

Oh you can use the Draconomicon.  And Savage Species if I don't have it listed.   That may have some useful feats/spells for you.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 27, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> By direct interpretation of the epic SRD description they don't specify what speed and it would probably apply to all.




Yeah, I guess so...  I'll reread the Epic handbook when I get home, I don’t think it was so ambiguous, as I’m rather curious about it now but the SRD is more official than the book as its easier to update and its what they give to the publishers to use.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> despite how odd it sounds that a pair of boots would affect how fast your wings flap, but hey, it's magic.




Wow, she swims at 50’ ft a round also…   

Thanks Ferrix!  That takes a load off for me.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 27, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Oh you can use the Draconomicon.  And Savage Species if I don't have it listed.   That may have some useful feats/spells for you.




Savage Species is listed, and thanks for letting me use the the Draconomicon.   I'll go with the Pectoral of Maneuverability then. 

Isida, did you look at the debate about the Mysticism presiatge domain?



> They have it backwards now then... As its written in 3.5 the nymph gets a modifier (which is what the mysticism only gives a +1 to) while the paladin gets a bonus and you would gain your charisma twice.
> 
> So I guess Isida gets to rule on this one... It’s a change in the editions, the nymph and paladin’s saves are different, and the example for a +1 is the paladin’s ability, which it now works fine with…
> 
> So Isida does granted power from the mysticism domain grant my character a bonus of some type to her charisma or does she only get a +1 while a paladin now gets to double dip?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 27, 2005)

If it's an unnamed bonus, they stack Bro.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 27, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> If it's an unnamed bonus, they stack Bro.




I'm hearing that they're unnamed... *feeling more confused now.*  So cool. 

I think...


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 27, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm hearing that they're unnamed... *feeling more confused now.*  So cool.
> 
> I think...




Go with it, don't think.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 27, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Go with it, don't think.




  Sounds like good advice...    I think I'll take you up on it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 27, 2005)

You have much to learn young padawan.  Remember, what the DM doesn't know, she can't forbid.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 27, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> You have much to learn young padawan.  Remember, what the DM doesn't know, she can't forbid.




Yeah, but well I would rather not blind side you...


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I do appreciate the concern, I’m glad your worrying about the game survival, but I’m not really someone who would toss together a character that can do 200 damage on a smite or other uniquely epic mechanical feats...  I’m also not one to rollplay instead of roleplay, your more than welcome to go and look at my track record if need be and I’ll even toss up some links to other games I’m in or have been in, but at the same time I do have an obligation to make a character that’s effective for the group.




Nay, my worry was that I spoiled one of my chars, that I liked very much, when trying to make him more powerful. Currently he is 18 lvl Sorcerer, returned to last clear view of him that I had. And recalling his items from the depths of oblivion.  

And I expressed my concern, so You wouldn't spoil Your Nymph ... and rob Sindol of chance to make fool of himself.  



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I’m trying to overcome a LA of +11 when everyone will tell you it’s not really worth it, Isida is very unique and very generous to give Hit Dice for LA and that’s the only reason why one could try to play a nymph…




For flavor ? Nymph druid isn't as ofsetted as Nymph-other class. But You tossed in also half-celestial ! Isn't simpler to have _Demon Wings_ permament ? Err ...  , too much BoVD, _Celestial Wings_ ?  In other words, I don't think that LA is that much pain, it is thing to live with ... And toss in Troll Frenzied Berserker with rings of Acid and Fire immunity !  



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> To be honest as she was written there was little chance she would be effective in combat, and with a LA of +11 being an effective caster is harder also, it could probably be done with a straight advancement in a class but not someone like me who cringes at the thought of making a spell list for an 4th level character or higher and could probably name like 15 spells from the back of the PHB.




Heh, I fully understand that. I have enough pain with spells for 1-level character. And usually play sorcerers ... but generating one from 30 level ? This discouraged me greatly.  



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Your own character can do 200 points of damage in combat?   I think if I’m lucky I could do 40 and have a legitimate chance of hitting an Epic creature.




Fiery burst Evil Outsider bane Saber ? Str 22 ?!? Lemme think ... Yep, maximum is slightly above 40. Sindol making 200 dmg in a round ? Maximum without critics is about 185 as standard action. With critics ...   Omg, almost triple the score. Well, he was designed to be combat monster, but now I can see that I might overdose powergame with him. Ach, unimportant ... he isafter all veteran of *Blood War*.  



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Do I need the Prestige Domain?  To be honest, no probably not, but if I can’t make saves then I’m looking at making another 30 level character…  Something I have no desire to do anytime soon…




Best advice ? Don't get hit with all htis stuff that demand You to make saves on DC 50.  
Look at saves of my Char, and stop worrying. At worst You will make next character, yes ?
People die, epic fools especially so.   



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> And so will my character.




 Waiting !   



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> See my above posts...  Waiting on a DM rulling and seeing if someone can make a magic item that frees me from the burden of a weak but fluffy PrC.




Heh, You should take Druid, druid rocks and is strongest Spellslinger class. Clerics can hide under small rock with their _Miracles_ when Driud wildshapes into great monster !   

And why You need better maneuverability, unless You plan to fly indoors,   ?


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 28, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> And why You need better maneuverability, unless You plan to fly indoors,   ?




Perfect maneuverability, the only way to fly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 28, 2005)

RA, Druids are nice, my wife loves them, but as you said tracking that many spells is just to much work.   Like reply to your post, I think I hit the highlights. 



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> For flavor ? Nymph druid isn't as ofsetted as Nymph-other class. But You tossed in also half-celestial ! Isn't simpler to have Demon Wings permament ?




She originally had the Half-Fiend template, I wanted her trying to very much overcome the vile blood in her system, but the ECL wasn't worth it cause of most of her special abilities being pointless, are darn right harmful to her...

Wrahn, might have a little bit more insight into this as he was helping me with making an 24-hour a day illusion buff item that could hide her true nature…  I figured she would looked a lot like Mystique from the X-men movies…  A mixture of the Nymph’s unbelievable beauty corrupted by the fiend’s hideous nature.  



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Waiting !




The newest, and last version is basically done...  Mechanical it needs another look over but I need to flush out her deity first.

Note: She looks more like the original write up than I thought she would be...  I ended up looking around for something to replace Aerial Avenger but couldn't really find anything that I thought was loyal to the character...  

Hospitaler looked good, would have rocked when linked to her druid spell casting but it didn’t seem to work with the deity I have planed…  Besides I would still be trying to justify the ride by attack and mounted combat feats to myself right now if I had gone that way.

War Priest, or in this case Priestess, I really liked, I could she her in that PrC all the way to the very end of it but I saw the leadership feat requirement and decided it would be best to go without.  (I don’t like to see or make girls cry.)

So she ended up having an assortment of classes and a number of levels in the Holy Liberator. (5 levels)



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Waiting !




but you'll have to wait till tomorrow...


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, Druids are nice, my wife loves them, but as you said tracking that many spells is just to much work.   Like reply to your post, I think I hit the highlights.




 I, personally dislike druids-ecologists, it sounds too silly to me. Priest of nature. Yeah, right. But from the other side ... once, I tried druid, but DM almost exploded when he heard that I want to swap spells for extra transformations and more skills and paladin special abilities. 

"Whyyy ???"

"Druid is a priest, right? As I dislike idea of spellcasting priests ... my druid would be mystic warrior/sage sort of neutral paladin."

"You nuts ?!"

Unfortunately during first session critter died, defending all those armored fools so they could retreat ... and later I created my only and favorite wizard, during 2ed, DM enjoyed it as much as I because Rik was casting spells rarely ... and mostly from scrolls/wands for I never bothered myself with keeping components or spellbook.  

Transition to 3,5 ed would be easy if not these spells and feats ! Even sorcerer have plenthora of these.   



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> She originally had the Half-Fiend template, I wanted her trying to very much overcome the vile blood in her system, but the ECL wasn't worth it cause of most of her special abilities being pointless, are darn right harmful to her...
> 
> Wrahn, might have a little bit more insight into this as he was helping me with making an 24-hour a day illusion buff item that could hide her true nature…  I figured she would looked a lot like Mystique from the X-men movies…  A mixture of the Nymph’s unbelievable beauty corrupted by the fiend’s hideous nature.




Special abilities of Half-Fiend pointless ?  I allow myself to disagree with You, everything could be used to Your advantage. But right, half-fiend template lacks flavor or 2ed tieflings (Baatezu ancestry), Alu-fiends (Succubus daughters), Cambions (male half Tanar'ri) ... my favorite was Cambion Marquis, Rik was accompanied by several such critters to have guys to kill in a fit of anger.  

Mystique was cool !   But fiends hideous ? Ever saw fiendess ?  



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> The newest, and last version is basically done...  Mechanical it needs another look over but I need to flush out her deity first.
> 
> Note: She looks more like the original write up than I thought she would be...  I ended up looking around for something to replace Aerial Avenger but couldn't really find anything that I thought was loyal to the character...




Heh, from where You took Aerial Avenger ? Savage Species ... perhaps ?  

And as far as I know the Isida's ruling about clerical power in Endless Falls, You are not in need of deity ... just bath in Falls and viola ! She's not only unique, genrous and brilliant ... she's smarter and have wider imagination than I. Just had read a bit of games she DM's.    Fairies ! I want fairies !  

And I almost passed out ! How she could surviwe in such strain ? I envy her this endurance.   



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> War Priest, or in this case Priestess, I really liked, I could she her in that PrC all the way to the very end of it but I saw the leadership feat requirement and decided it would be best to go without.  (I don’t like to see or make girls cry.)
> 
> So she ended up having an assortment of classes and a number of levels in the Holy Liberator. (5 levels)




I alvays disliked mish-mash'ed PrC's classes and all. During my 2ed games it was real pain in the ... back. Rest of the party was trying to jum out of their skins to match succesfullness/flavourness of my wizard and second wizard player (Our wizards were opposites in regard to Art too, Rik spending more time in casino and tavern than learning new spells.) to no avail. Pure munchkinism never replace good (inmy case sinisterly funny antihero) gameplay.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 28, 2005)

Zack, I noticed that during the same round that Ferrix decimated the githyanki party, you were about to do the same.  As your chosen targets have already been mostly vaporized, would you care to change targets to the warriors or ambassador?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 28, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Special abilities of Half-Fiend pointless ?  I allow myself to disagree with You, everything could be used to Your advantage.




Consider her alignment would be neutral good...  Yes they would be:

Darkness 3/day
Desecrate
Unholy blight
Poison 3/day
Contagion
Blasphemy
Unholy aura 3/day, unhallow
Horrid wilting
Summon monster IX (fiends only)
Destruction

Yeah, some of them could be useful but most would be counter productive and/or harmful to her.




			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Mystique was cool !   But fiends hideous ? Ever saw fiendess ?




Well...  read the flavor text for the half-fiend their not pretty and actually smell. 



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Heh, from where You took Aerial Avenger ? Savage Species ... perhaps ?




Aerial Avenger is from Dargon 319 pg 76



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> she's smarter and have wider imagination than I. Just had read a bit of games she DM's.




Insanely smart, insanely imaginative, and by far my favorite DM. 




			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Pure munchkinism never replace good (inmy case sinisterly funny antihero) gameplay.




I agree, but the miss mash of PrC and class levels is because I need to do it so she could be both effective and for her survivability.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 28, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Zack, I noticed that during the same round that Ferrix decimated the githyanki party, you were about to do the same. As your chosen targets have already been mostly vaporized, would you care to change targets to the warriors or ambassador?




Who me?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 29, 2005)

Su'rryu is actually detonating several energy pushes as we speak, but since the Architect destroyed all of her indicated targets, I need to know how she's responding.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Apr 29, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Consider her alignment would be neutral good...  Yes they would be:
> 
> Darkness 3/day
> Desecrate
> ...





Desecrate, Unholy Aura, Blasphemy, Unholy blight are those that I could find harmful/ couter productive. But ... _Summon_ Vrock to tie enemy, _Horrid Wilting_ them followed by _Destruction_ ! And You did almost good deed, by sending fiend back to Abyss. 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well...  read the flavor text for the half-fiend their not pretty and actually smell.




It is written that usually they are ugly, not alvays. Besides, fiends are devised to be ... um, harmful. Yes, harmful and beatiful women are more harmful than ugly ones, in the wider scale. Of course that is just my opinion.  



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Insanely smart, insanely imaginative, and by far my favorite DM.




 I know ! And going to enyoj the gameplay as well ... all that I read so far is *good*.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I agree, but the miss mash of PrC and class levels is because I need to do it so she could be both effective and for her survivability.




Smart playing, I'm in disadvantage here because it is my first Epic gameplay after 2ed, would work better. And I'm not saying that You did wrongly Your Char or somesuch ... I was just telling my personal preference. To many Classes/Prestige Classes for my char and I end up with chaos in my head.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Isida, I'm going to take a break from this character...  The mechanics are done, *sigh* actually no they are not as I need to do spells for like four classes  and make a celestial companion to do, but long story short I’ve stared at this thing for to long, I don’t know what to write background wise, and truth be told when I went and read some of the IC thread looking for inspiration all I found was doubt…  I don’t think my concept, or what’s left of it really works for this game, and maybe what’s worse is that I’ve been unable to find a connection with this character…  I do know what I want, it’s just disconnected from me right now…

Long story short I’m very frustrated, and I don’t know if that’s a long term or just short term but I do suggest you plan  to go without me…

Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 1, 2005)

Hey, Hey ! Hell to Brother Shatterstone, don't abadon us You signed the contract ... see fine text ?  

Ups, sorry to hear that You have similiar trouble that I had with Tsunami character ... who is straigh Fighter from the beggining. But I get lost with equipment ... even with help of Wrahn, wich I apreciate greatly, I ended up in the same situation as You with Nymphie. :\ 

Don't loose heart ! From wich classes You have to think out the spells ?I ccould try to offer some suggestions (Druid "virtual class" is simplest one, all healing.  ) Like putting everywhere where it is possible healing spells, or those that offer protection, bump melee dmg wich is Weak point of Your Char, as You wrote earlier Her best was 72 HP in one hit. 

Background ... I have "gift" to create mindlessly silly backgrounds ... I could gladly help in building one for Your girlie. Just describe her in one phrase. 

I started with Sindol in such way: "Callous elven Arcane Archer, who lived to fight ... and all but forgot his royal heritage."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Background ... I have "gift" to create mindlessly silly backgrounds ... I could gladly help in building one for Your girlie. Just describe her in one phrase.




I might take you up on the offer but I'm not much for having a mindless silly background...  Just give me some time to think on it.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 1, 2005)

Read the backgrounds of Tsunami and Sindol and tell if they are silly or not. I'm my greatest critique when it comes to meansuring "worth" of something. Alvays dissapointed and knowing that I could done better ...

And where I wrote that I force You ? It was, I admit, shoddy try to cheer You up. Apologies for sticking my nose in Your affairs. But offer of help, if You would decide, because I don't think of my as being so smart in person to person interaction ... Sorry I started gibberish, my offer was and is sincirere if You ever decide to use it.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 14, 2005)

Um, Isida ... Sindol "robbed" only his kill, the weakened warrior that fell to his shots. In truth he is bit afraid of Su'ryuu who displayed GREAT psionic power just recently, and he thinks that leaving her kills to her is wise, until he find a means to deal with this threat. Of course he is also contributing Sigrun's Constructs to be of Su'ryuu's doing. 

Itriguing game ! Good that I took such avesome "machine gun" capable of swift escapes. I wonder what would happen next ... and DM, I won't mind if Arion will use some spell to render my PC harmless, at least temporarily ... I think that my "diplomat" irked Arion sufficiently.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 14, 2005)

Well then, you only get one of the warrior's stuff.  That's just what is on the other people for when the bodies are looted.  If they are.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 15, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Well then, you only get one of the warrior's stuff.  That's just what is on the other people for when the bodies are looted.  If they are.




That's right ! And I supose that these items are mostly psionic ... Um, SIndol have permament Arcane Sight. I just forgot to mention it, apologies.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 15, 2005)

Trust me, everything glows with power.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (May 16, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Trust me, everything glows with power.




Of course I trust You. You're *my* DM. 
But I have no doubts that those nasty githyanki put several curses on their gear in case it slipped in wrong hands. As for wider plans that I have for Sindol ...
First, go and sell the gear to merchant who cheat reasonably on prices, devil for example.  
Later, with those several thousands of gold, buy Tree Feather Tokens ... about thousand or so. And go to wizard-fire elementalist, who will summon Efreeti for Sindol, as many as it is possible for remaining gold. Milk the Efreeti from _wishes_ wich serve in securing the regrowing Endless Falls from deific interference and/or for forcing the plane to recycle the protomatter to fuel it's regrowth.

How to achieve first ? Dunno ... maybe something like big equivalent to *Blood Storm* from the BoVD, this Evil Weather that negates temporarily Divine Magic.  

One Efreeti will serve in binding powerful Fiend of Possesion, preferably a Succubus   , to eternal servitude for Sindol.

All this could be achieved in Sigil ... if neccesary, Sindol is ready to raid Elemental Plane of Fire and Capital of Efreeti. I know it is unwise and almost suicidal, but I imagine CE, almost omnipotent being like my archer to be arrogant enough to try such a feat.

And as for return of the elves, first he will announce his willingnes to marriage. Maybe someone will respond. With his reputation it is most likely an ambitious and little crazy drow.  
Anyway, after acquiring more gold ... or straigh in a fit of inspiration Sindol might buy/take elven women from slave traders. Depending on the manners of the slavers, of course. 

Chmm ... I wonder ... feeding all those preagnant women will take a lot of his time.  Bwah, he can stick in Endless Falls for a time, before striking against the gods.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 1, 2005)

Coming Back Soon


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

Rikandur, if I may point out something from the first paragraph of this thread, which is part of character creation: 







> All of you bathed in the Falls, and became the most powerful people of your world.



  So you _did_ bathe in the Falls.  Sorry, that's the whole premise of who survived.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 6, 2005)

Isida, any ideas on the skill check to ID items?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2005)

Lordy lordy, which items did you want to ID?  You're epic, it shouldn't be too hard.  Just list what you want to know, I'll spell 'em out for you.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 6, 2005)

Isida said:
			
		

> Sindol finds four shimmering silver swords, four elaborate sets of half-plate, and four stone amulets resembling a crowned skull on the slain warriors. On the arcanists he gathers two jeweled staves, two sets of silver bracelets, two silk headbands, two amulets, one of platinum with a sigil of air on it, the other silver set with a pearl, four rings, two silver and ruby, two gold and sapphire, and two cloaks, one of black leather, one of brown wool. The lone psion has six ioun stones on him, a rainbow spindle, a pearly white spindle, a pale green prisim, an iridescent orange prisim, a scarlet and blue sphere, and a clear sphere. The robes he wore are woven with silver and tied with a belt that seems to be made of starlight. You add it to the pile. The ranger carries a fine bow, a large quiver full of a myriad of different arrows, leather bracers, a feathered cloak, elegant chain armor that resembles the forms of a thousand vanquished foes, winged boots, and twin rings that resemble serpents. The monk has bands of metal around his hands, forearms, upper arms, chest, waist, thighs, calves, ankles, and feet.




Basically, what Sindol didn't take, which almost amounts to the above.

He's really just curious.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2005)

*four shimmering silver swords,* - Qu'var took those back with him, being sacred and all.

*four elaborate sets of half-plate,* - half-plate +4 

*four stone amulets resembling a crowned skull on the slain warriors.* - Queen's eye amulets.  They allow the queen to keep tabs on her warriors 

*On the arcanists he gathers two jeweled staves,* - One of a _staff of fire_ and the other is a _staff of frost_ 

*two sets of silver bracelets,* - _Bracers of armor +5_

*two silk headbands,* - _Headbands of intellect +4_

*two amulets, one of platinum with a sigil of air on it, the other silver set with a pearl,* - the first is a _necklace of adaptation_ and the second is a _periapt of wisdom +4_ 

*four rings, two silver and ruby, two gold and sapphire,* - The silver and ruby are _rings of protection +4_, while the gold and sapphire are _rings of force shield_

*two cloaks, one of black leather, one of brown wool. * - The black is a _cloak of the manta ray_ while the brown is a _cloak of the bat_

*The lone psion has six ioun stones on him, a rainbow spindle, a pearly white spindle, a pale green prisim, an iridescent orange prisim, a scarlet and blue sphere, and a clear sphere.* - The first regenerates five power points a day.  The pearly white spindle regnerates 1 point of damage per hour.  The green prisim makes one lucky (+1 competence bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks, and ability checks), the orange gives +1 manifester level, the scarlet and blue sphere gives +2 to Int, and the clear sphere does not allow anyone to flank the user.

*The robes he wore are woven with silver and tied with a belt that seems to be made of starlight.* - These robes provide an armor bonus of +5 (like _bracers of armor_) and also allow a 50% miss chance (like a _major cloak of displacement_)

*The ranger carries a fine bow,* - +5 seeking mighty composit +3 longbow. 

*a large quiver full of a myriad of different arrows,* - _bane_ arrows, ten of each different type 

*leather bracers,* - _greater bracers of archery_ 

*a feathered cloak,* - Allows _polymorphing_ into a giant owl as long as desired 

*elegant chain armor that resembles the forms of a thousand vanquished foes,* - +4 chainmail that grants a +2 bonus to all a ranger's favored enemy bonuses 

*winged boots,* - as _winged boots_ 

*twin rings that resemble serpents.* - Allows wearer to _poison_ weapon, as per the _poison_ spell cast at 15th level, 5/day. 

*The monk has bands of metal around his hands, forearms, upper arms, chest, waist, thighs, calves, ankles, and feet.* - Acts as _monk's belt_, _ring of protection +3_, _boots of speed, cloak of protection +5,_ and _gloves of dexterity +6_


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 6, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> So you _did_ bathe in the Falls.  Sorry, that's the whole premise of who survived.




Of course Sindol did. But couldn't he deny that ? 

So ... stuff taken by him is one half-plate and one seer amulet ? Not bad, not bad. I would like to "steal" the Feathered Cloak ... when everybody would be busy with something else.  My elf simply wouldn't belive that if he would ask for it, he might be given it. In his eyes ... Su'ryuu and Sigrun enriched themselves.

And Ferrix ! Some of the stuff, from the githyanki killed by Your constructs, is rightfully Sigrun's. At least from my PC's point of view.

Wrahn, Rhaveon is alvays that impolite ?  Just unlike the "barbarians" from savannahs. He's too civilised.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2005)

Okiday, just making sure we hadn't gotten wires crossed.    Yeah, the one half-plate and seer amulet are yours.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 6, 2005)

Good. DM, Sindol will slowly proceed with his "plans". First to go to Sigil and sell his part of treasure, with exception of the seer amulet. This item will be sent back to the Lich Queen, as a sign of good manners.


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 6, 2005)

Rahveon is superhumanly wise (26) and intelligent (20), he is skilled in the art of diplomacy and tact (+27).  He is a peaceful person at heart.  But what he really wants to do is rip Sindol's head off.  He is a wandering dispenser of justice and before the Endless Falls were destroyed he would have done just that (or at least tried).  Here and now Rahveon suspects that there is some larger purpose to this and that Sindol's presence may be required.  Though he doesn't like it, because he believes Sindol is untrustworthy and if the true nature of what they are doing is revealed that Sindol will betray them to use the power himself.  He is hoping that Sindol will leave so that if they do need him, they can find him, but will not have to put trust in him.

I hope you would forgive the artistic license I took naming a couple of vague references to events in your past.  They were intended to be imprecise so you could fill in the blanks if you so desired, I don't want to write your background for you, I am just assuming that a Chaotic Evil Immortal Elf with the Epic Reputation feat would have some pretty horrific stories told about him, which is mostly what I am basing Rahveon's hostility toward him on.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2005)

Rikandur, just post your intentions to go planes-hopping in the IC thread and what you specifically want to do there, and I'll run with it.

Though I wanted everyone to work together, I'm not going to try to bend anyone's character's morals too far out of shape.  If things get too crazy where you couldn't see your character doing anything else than putting a sword through the chest of another, then I understand that and can run with it.  Of couse what will happen with the atrophal shows up afterwards is anyone's guess.

BWAHAHAHA!


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 7, 2005)

Isida, I don't need much explaination to why Chaotic person behaves like it behaves. I'm going to stick to Your rule about not infighting in the party.  Despite Sindol's urge to show Rhaveon how he responds to challengers.  

Plain and simple, my elf is quite shocked with destruction of Endless Falls, that's why he bothered to return in the first place. And why he goes so easy on Arion (Who he would usually cut his tongue off, just to make him quiet.   ) or plainly challenging him to mortal duel Rhaveon. 

Wrahn, of course I appreaciate that You enrich my elf's background. For now I'm playing with the thought of making him son of Unsellie Sidhe. His mother is still Golden Empress from the Golden Empire. Immortal elven queen who had power to use _Wish_ at will as spellike ability. Her actual Consort Prince was wearing Golden Torc, with ability to cast _Limited Wish_ at will. Sindol is result of unhappy romance, his sidhe father as capricious as all fey left as soon as he heard about becaming parent.  

This is giving only slight changes to Sindol's appearence. For example his ears aren't pointy. And he is very tall for an elf. About 6'.  His immortality is a mixed gift, partially from inmersion in the Endless Falls ... partially from his father's eternal blood. And one more thinge. His blood is blue. Aristocrat to the core. 

And I don't know if add patricide to the list of Sindol's crimes. From my point of view, most of the terryfing acts performed by him were done during the *Blood War*'s battles and against armies of Tanar'ri or Baatezu. Hardly innocents to come by.  

Not to mention that thought of him, having impostors who could do silly things ... that were provoking hydra of gossip. And these annoyed 'loths. They were trying to ruin his repute with blaming him for many _vile_ things. He's evil ... Yes, but not as much ... no Vile Feats. 

Isida, and can we sway the Atropal to our side ? Arion could convice him ... And it would inflate Sindol's reputation to new heights of dread.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 19, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Greater dispel magic only affects all spells on one person, one spell on a group of people, or one magical item with one casting.




If it's a greater dispel magic, it's doing some awfully strange stuff, considering it targeted our items first without first hitting any spells we had up.  It'd be more like a chained greater dispel magic so it hit every single individual item as a targetted dispel, but that's a massive amount of chaining.

What about spells which are up?

It just seems awfully odd overall, and not within the bounds of a normal greater dispel magic.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 19, 2005)

Okiday, my bad, I misread the thing.  Any active spells or things you have up first.  Not your items.  

Which is why epic games are so hard to run...  rasm frasm...


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 19, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Okiday, my bad, I misread the thing.  Any active spells or things you have up first.  Not your items.
> 
> Which is why epic games are so hard to run...  rasm frasm...




Yay! We might not all be dead!


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 19, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Okiday, my bad, I misread the thing.  Any active spells or things you have up first.  Not your items.
> 
> Which is why epic games are so hard to run...  rasm frasm...




Yeah, lots and lots of rules, easy mistake to make.  I will edit my post.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 19, 2005)

Heh, It matters little ... Even with My spells holding on, I'm one point short of surviving the _Wail of the Banshee_. 

Um, from the other hand I would pass our DM's slight mistake in rules reading. Give her some breath guys !   

Epic stuff is demanding enough, my mind is boogling slightly each time I read character sheed and all stuff I wrote for Sindol. 

I respect greatly Wrahn's resilence to this kind of cross-rules and maths ... Long time since I played in AD&D-like stuff. Must have get soft and lazy.  

....................................................................................................................

Besides, isn't it obvious that Atropal could have it in some sort of artifact ? This chain intensified uber-dispel (Wich works almost like Destroy Seed from Epic Magic) ... And _Wails of the Banshee_ are meansure of respect the abomination is having for scions.

I guess the encounter is "slightly" more deadly than Isida planned, and I would suggest to leave things as they are to avoid needless confusion. So far only Sindol and Arion fell.
And Fairweather could _Reincarnate_ us.  

Probably she would do it for my PC only if pressed to. He wasn't very charming to her. And I wanted to portrait him as charming scoundrel (Towards the women). Hadn't the time ...  

Kelleris, we suffered from the same ailment. I could only say that my roll were even lower ! Mere 3.  

Curious ... will Fairweather be that cruel to _reincarnate_ my archer as toad ? 

Isida, can I try to walk back from the pit of Abyss that Sindol's soul was hurled in ? Ghost or wraith or something ... hope not demon already.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 19, 2005)

You never know what Fairweather will do, so we'll see!  Though maybe Sindol will end up as a dwarf or something, you never know.  Or a spryte!

And as for how Ter'sat did that... _plane shift_ in with his chichimecs.  Then he did a Quickened _greater dispel magic_ while his three chichimecs each did a Quickened _wail of the banshee_.


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 19, 2005)

Yeah, Greater Dispelling is a very sound opening strategy.  I am familiar with at least a version of Epic play, in big combats, invariably someone would open with a spell (though it was usually targetting at one of the casters (I played a cleric))

Wail of the Banshee is also a good start, Greater dispelling gets rid of Death Ward (in theory) and the casters weak save (fortitude) makes them crumple and the greatest danger is out of the way.  Plus 3 x 5 save, there is a good chance someone is going to roll a 1.

Then again, spell turning was also a very legitimate spell to have up as well...

As far as editting goes, up to you Isida, Rahveon would be completely unaffected by the assault (no spells on him, Soulfire makes him immune to death effects)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey, at least he knows who to use some of his other spell-like abilities on next round...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 19, 2005)

I find it terribly convenient that the two evil PCs died first...  Bwahahaha!


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 19, 2005)

Love Your mirth, Isida-sama. But isn't it spoken somewhere that evil destroys itself ? 

Umm ... so Sindol's items didn't went down ? If so ... he passed saves. Fortitude save is his highest ! And he ... *MISSED*    What this Ter'sat is eating ?! Och, it's eating Rhaveon.  

Just wait in what next incarnation Sindol would return ... and dread !  You couldn't get rid of him so easily, only someone pure and innocent could truly "destroy" him.  

And Wrahn, Your items would reactivate in next round or so, so why needless editing ? :\


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 28, 2005)

Folks ! I have idea ... before we will kill Ter'sat and chichimecs (I dread Psions) ... I would like us to subdue these things, and build an army of them for us. Against the gods. What do You think ? 

here how I propose to do it :

*Kelleris*, do You think that Arion's ego and reputation would sufer much if he would brainwash Atropal to our side ? I doubt that thing can beat Bluff DC's You can make. Arion is the best liar in universe. Yugoloths should erect monument for him, and pray under it for inspiration. 

If not, Sindol can pump into it enough _Vile_ damage to keep it low indefinietly. Buy some nasty spells  like _Sanctify the Wicked, True Reincarnation, Mindrape, Wish_ and work on uncousiouness abomination. Transforming it into good and alive being ... For example his next, godlike wife ! 

Since Chichimecs are almost harmless, if kept out of meele range. Rhaveon could avenge his wounds on them. Later we can work on them, read above. 

Any ideas ? Maybe You prefer to just slaughter them ?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh, you think the chichimecs are harmless?


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jun 30, 2005)

Of course, they are ... harmless _differently_. 

But four such Abominations would be very good foundation of Our strike force against Three who destroyed Endless Falls. I won't mind adding buffed up Tarrasque to the fray also.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 6, 2005)

Apparently invisible castle errors when you try to get it to roll 124d6.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 6, 2005)

*snort!*  Hee hee.  Try Nadaka's Dicebox or vacuum elemental.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 6, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *snort!*  Hee hee.  Try Nadaka's Dicebox or vacuum elemental.





Teehee... I've never rolled that many dice before, twice no less.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 6, 2005)

Ferrix, the sickness of your character cannot be rendered in prose.  Hence, a haiku:

The Architect thinks
Everything blows up sky-high
We all fall down now


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 6, 2005)

awww... i'm touched...


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey Ferrix, where did Ray Focus come from (it is an aspect of one of your Marks of the Psion)?  

Your numbers seemed wrong to me (The Empowered 50d6 attack would mean you would have had to have had 33 and 1/3 d6 base before multiplying by 1.5) so I went about looking where you got your numbers.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jul 6, 2005)

Simply put, Psions are _scaaary_.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 6, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Hey Ferrix, where did Ray Focus come from (it is an aspect of one of your Marks of the Psion)?
> 
> Your numbers seemed wrong to me (The Empowered 50d6 attack would mean you would have had to have had 33 and 1/3 d6 base before multiplying by 1.5) so I went about looking where you got your numbers.




Ray Focus is from some item in one of the malhavoc books, I don't have it in front of me at the time.  It multiplies damage by 50% like Empower, thus they stack in a 3.5 manner, so two 1.5's, go to 2x instead of 2.25.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey guys sorry for not having posted in  a bit. Real life's been busy, but I'll try to get a post in either tonight or tommorrow.


----------

